# Zwangsnamensänderungen bei WOW



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

In letzter Zeit häufen sich auf unserem Server Zwangsumbennungen von Chars bei uns in der Gilde hat es ettliche erwischt ! Einige durften dann nach ein paar Tagen doch wieder Ihren alten Namen benutzen ! Also was soll der Unfug ? Bei Namen wie Roter Bulle ist es schon schwachsinnig wahrscheinlich wegen RED BULL denke ich , aber bei Cesar fällt mir nichts mehr ein , vor allem wird kein vernünftiger Grund genannt ! Du willst Deinen Char laden und es kommt ein Fenster in dem Du einen neuen Namen eingeben mußt wenn du weiterspielen willst , keine Erklärung nichts ! Ich finde dieser Unfug sollte langsam aufhören die Zeit könnte in besseren Service investiert werden immerhin dauert es mittlerweile schon Tage bis mal ein GM antwortet !
Also wie ist es bei Euch auf dem Server und was sagt Ihr dazu ?

Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^


----------



## Fendrin (1. März 2009)

Hi,



> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^


Was für ein "toller" Name -.-

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp2.html

Naja, gut dass ich von WoW zu Hdro gewechselt bin, und solche Namen nichtmehr ertragen muss...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ocian (1. März 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob jemand, der so etwas schreibt sich vorher die Namensgebungsbestimmungen jemals durchgelesen hat oO

Zu finden hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html



> Das, was wir einen Orc nennen, würde unter jedem anderen Namen ebenso lieblich riechen. Nun ja, eigentlich riechen Orcs alles andere als lieblich, also sollte man ihnen wenigstens einen coolen Namen geben. Eine der ersten Hürden, die Sie in World of Warcraft meistern müssen, ist die, einen Namen für Ihren Charakter zu finden. Obwohl Ihre zukünftigen Heldentaten sicherlich spannender ausfallen, sollten Sie dennoch Ihren Charakter-Namen sehr sorgfältig wählen. Das erste, was andere Spieler von Ihnen erfahren, ist Ihr Name. Daher ist es wichtig, nicht gleich den schlechtesten Eindruck zu machen. Im Prinzip ist es Ihrer Fantasie überlassen, welchen Namen Sie für Ihren Charakter wählen, dennoch gibt es einige Namen, die im Spiel nicht erlaubt sind.
> 
> Diese Namensgebungs-Grundsätze sind ein Teil der Nutzungsbedingungen, die das Spielen von World of Warcraft regeln. Unten finden Sie einige Richtlinien, die Ihnen abzuschätzen helfen, ob Ihr gewählter Charakter-, Gilden-, Arenateam- oder Tiername angemessen ist. Wir hoffen, alle Arten unangemessener Namensgebung damit abgedeckt zu haben. Es ist aber dennoch möglich, dass anstößige Namen auftauchen, die in keine der Kategorien fallen. Die Game Master werden Namen nur ändern, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass sie anstößig und unangemessen sind. Wir ändern keine Charakternamen aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen. Sollten Sie Ihren Namen jedoch unbedingt ändern wollen, so können Sie dies mit unserem kostenpflichtigen Service für die Charakterumbenennung tun. Wir behalten uns das Recht vor jeden Vorfall einzeln zu beurteilen und in extremen Fällen behalten wir uns weitere Schritte vor. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich auf den europäischen Servern von World of Warcraft eine Vielzahl Spieler aus den unterschiedlichsten europäischen Nationen einfinden werden. Bitte vermeiden Sie daher Namen welche bei Ihren europäischen Mitspielern Anstoß erregen könnten.
> 
> ...



Und hier noch der Zusatz für die Namensbestimmungen auf RP Servern:



> Nicht-mittelalterliche/fantasygerechte Charakternamen
> 
> Diese Kategorie umfasst:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dagger1488 (1. März 2009)

bei mir in der gilde hieß einer  "Fixiehaerd"
der musste sich auch umbenennen!


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

@TE Ist das dein ernst? Wenn ja werd ich versuchen dirs zu erklähren, aber bis jz geh ich davon aus das das n schlechter Scherz ist...


----------



## realten (1. März 2009)

An "Roter Bulle" oder "Cesar" kann ich allerdings auch nix anstößiges finden. Wenn sich GMs mit so ner Kacke befassen verstehe ich dass man 1,5 Tage auf eine Antwort wartet.


----------



## Turismo (1. März 2009)

Oft sind die Gm´s net ganz dicht die haben ja angeblich immer sooooo viel zu tun und man kann auf eine Antwort seines Ticket locker 2 Tage warten und dann so eine Unverschämtheit hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meiner Meinung nach sollten die sich um wichtigere Dinge kümmern und nicht schwachsinnig Namensänderungen vornehmen.

Mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (1. März 2009)

nunja, cesar ist ein filmpreis in frankreich, etwa wie der oscar
des weiteren könnte cesar, auch wieder eine veränderte form von caesar sein
beides nicht erlaubt
damit dürfte das erledigt sein


finde die aktion gut, nur sollte man sich nicht zurückbenennen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (1. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Oft sind die Gm´s net ganz dicht die haben ja angeblich immer sooooo viel zu tun und man kann auf eine Antwort seines Ticket locker 2 Tage warten und dann so eine Unverschämtheit hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du kannst natürlich einschätzen was die wichtigen Dinge sind und welche nicht...wenn ich mir überlege wegen was für nem Scheiß Tickets geschrieben..Ich hab letztens von nem Gildenmitglied gehört das er nen Ticket geschrieben hat weil er immer stirbt wenn er irgendwo runtergefallen ist..also jetzt Flamed meine Gilde und versucht mal selber eure Probleme zu lösen..ich musste seit Monaten kein Ticket schreiben.


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. März 2009)

Mein Char hieß auch zuerst "Addicted"
nach 6 Monaten kamen sie darauf, und naja kann es auch verstehn

aber bei "Baggygirl" denk ich mir auch meinen Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elodrion (1. März 2009)

Ist Cesar nicht der Name von einem Hundefutter?


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. März 2009)

Elodrion schrieb:


> Ist Cesar nicht der Name von einem Hundefutter?



Jap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann *nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^*


Naja erst einmal sollte es ein *Name* sein. Baggygirl ist eine Bezeichnung.^^
Ausnahme hierbei ist der Name Roter Bulle, solange der Charakter zu dem Namen ein Taure ist. Ja Roter Bulle ist in dem Sinne wohl ebenfalls eine Bezeichnung, jedoch denke ich kann man darüber hinweg sehen, da die Kultur der Tauren sehr auf der, der Amerikanischen Ureinwohner aufbaut und es dort ähnliche Namen gibt.

Würde sagen du musstest deinen Charakternamen zu recht ändern, wenn dir dies Missfällt frage ich mich warum du dich für einen RP-Server entschieden hast. Schließlich wird man, beim aussuchen der Server, darüber Informiert das auf RP-Realms striktere Namens Vorschriften gelten.


----------



## Edding8045 (1. März 2009)

Wenn Blizz solche regeln hat sollte Blizz es auch auf allen Servern so handhaben meine erfahrung ist das viele Namen die auf server x geändert werden mussten auf Server y gedultet werden.

Beispiel Engel

diesen namen musste einer aus meinet Gilde ändern wegen Religion usw steht ja drin ind den Namensregeln aber laut Armory gibts diesen namen noch 125 mal auf anderen Servern ATM und er musste seinen Namen vor 1 1/2  Jahren ändern. das ist was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## Seryma (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^




Ein Name der keine Bedeutung hat oder eine Bezeichnung für etwas ist!

Es geht eigentlich ganz einfach:

Wähle anfangs wie lang der Name sein soll, den du willst: ******

Männlich oder Weiblich, weibliche hören meist mit "a" oder "e" auf, 
männliche mit "r", "n" oder sonstigen, gehen wir von einem männlichen Charakter aus: *****n

Wähle den Anfangsbuchstaben: Y****n

Setze einfach irgendwelche sinnlosen Buchstaben dazwischen, die aber gut auszusprechen sind... also nicht "Ysndrn": Ysoran

Tadaaaaa, fertig ist ein RP-Name... du kannst auch einfach deinen Kopf auf der Tastatur herumhauen und hoffen, dass etwas dabei rauskommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma

Edit: 



> Wenn Blizz solche regeln hat sollte Blizz es auch auf allen Servern so handhaben meine erfahrung ist das viele Namen die auf server x geändert werden mussten auf Server y gedultet werden.



Nehmen wir das Beispiel "Bockwurst"... auf einem normalen Non-RP-Server kannst du dich so nennen... aber wie schon gesagt ist _DAS_ wohl oder übel die Bezeichnung für einen Gegenstand, bzw. eine Speiße...


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob jemand, der so etwas schreibt sich vorher die Namensgebungsbestimmungen jemals durchgelesen hat oO
> 
> Zu finden hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html
> 
> ...



Die Namensverbote bezüglich Sex , Religion und so weiter sehe ich ja voll ein ! 

Aber ich frage mich ob Du Dir mal die Namen auf den "RP-Servern" durchgelesen hast ? Wenn ich jeden Namen verbiete der nicht den von Dir geposteten Regeln entspricht dann muß ich 99% umbenennen ! Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen dort wird normal gesprochen und die Leute haben normale Namen und nichts mit mittelalterlichem Gerede und Namensgebung ! 

Dazu die Definition von Rollenspiel !

Ein Spiel in der / die Spieler in die Rolle einer wie auch immer gearteten Figur / en schlüpfen und sich mit Ihr identifizieren !

Also Ihr seht es gibt keine festen Regeln ! 

Außerdem sind die ja wohl bei einem Rollenspiel in dem sich Außerirdische mit Ungeheuern aus dem Mittelalter prügeln wohl eher albern ! 

Mich regt auch hauptsächlich die Art auf in der das passiert ohne ein Wort der Erklärung wirst du gezwungen den Namen zu ändern weil irgendwer das so entschieden hat !


----------



## Groar (1. März 2009)

Ich bin da geteilter Meinung:

Einerseits ist es ein ziemlich sicheres Indiez dafür, was ich von dem Spieler zu erwarten habe, wenn er bspw. Superdarkschadowkiller, oder Léônîdàs heißt...

Andererseits zerstört eben so ein "dämlicher" Name das Gesamtbild von WoW, es ist eine Fantasywelt, und dazu sollte der Name einfach passen. "Glockenheidi, Zwiebelschnitzel, Gôdmode, Bohnensuppen, etc..." ob nun RP-Server oder normaler Server, solche Namen finde ich in einem Fantasy-Spiel einfach unangebracht!

Es gibt zig Tausend Namensgeneratoren im I-net, warum Blizzard also so "gnädig" ist und den Mist erlaubt ist mir ein Rätsel...


- EDIT -

Zu "Magicschmied"

Es geht nicht darum ob man ineinem Mittelalterlichen Gargon reden soll oder nicht. Es geht darum das der Name ins Spiel passen soll. Ich rede auch ganz normal, und habe keinen einzigen Cahr auf einem RP-Realm, aber trotzdem gehen die oben erwähnten Namen einfach nicht.

Und Leute die hier auf, "Als ich schon gespielt habe, da standest Du noch als Jogurt im Kühlregal", die nicht mal ihr Alter im Profil angegeben haben, die haben mal garnix zu sagen oder zu behaupten!


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung sollten auf allen Servern strikte Namensvorschriften sein.

Jeder, der es schafft, WoW zu installieren, sollte auch soviel Intelligenz besitzen, seinen Chars vernünftige Namen zu geben die in einer Fantasywelt wie WoW hinpassen.

Baggygirl..... einfach armselig sowas...... *kopfschüttel*

Wenn ich jemals auf den Gedanken komme, ne eigene Gilde zu erstellen, würde ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium der Namen der Chars sein.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. März 2009)

Find ich super mit den Namensvorschriften!

Namen ohne Sinn machen das Bild einer Fantasy Welt kaputt!



Seryma schrieb:


> Wähle den Anfangsbuchstaben: Y****n
> 
> Setze einfach irgendwelche sinnlosen Buchstaben dazwischen, die aber gut auszusprechen sind... also nicht "Ysndrn": Ysoran
> 
> ...



Naja, aber es gibt auch Namen die eine Bedeutung haben...


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nunja, cesar ist ein filmpreis in frankreich, etwa wie der oscar
> des weiteren könnte cesar, auch wieder eine veränderte form von caesar sein
> beides nicht erlaubt
> damit dürfte das erledigt sein
> ...



Ja und Johannes darf man nicht heißen wegen Johannes dem Täufer Nynphe nicht weil das eine Sexuelle Anspielung ist ( sein könnte ) Heidi nicht wegen Heidi Klum usw usf wenn ich so argumentiere fällt mir zu jedem Namen ein Grund für ein Verbot ein ! 

Ist doch albern so eine Argumentation !


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen ......



Du meinst, dein Vater hat diese Spiele gespielt. Denn diese Spiele gab es vor deiner Geburt.

Sorry, aber wenn ich ein RP spiele, gehe ich konform mit den dazugehörigen Sitten und Gebräuchen.

Mit Baggygirl etc. wärst du niemals in eine DSA / D&D RP Gruppe aufgenommen *mal so anmerk*


Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, diese ganzen Gossen-Kiddi_slang etc. machen das Feeling von WoW kaputt.
Es mach echt keinen Spaß, mit Leute in einer Gruppe zu sein, die " Superhero " "Killerhunter " etc. heißen. Man kann leider aus Erfahrung meistens schon von den Namen auf das Niveau der Spieler schliessen.
Und ich zähle den TE mal dazu.


----------



## dermoppi (1. März 2009)

Ich musste meine Gilde umbenennen weil sie "China Farmer " hieß. Also es gitb schon doofe Namen, das sehe ich ein aber man ist halt auch nicht immer in der kreativsten Phase   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (1. März 2009)

Naja, aufn Pr-Realm würd ich mir schon einen namen AUSDENKEN, wie der Name hier, mit dem ich schreibe!
Bei HDR ist Kankra die Mutter aller Spinnen, da ich einen männlichen Char spiele wurde Kankru draus.
"Redbull" und "Baggygirl" passen nunmal nicht auf nen RP finde ich! (Zur info: Ich spiel auch net aufn RP)
Da sind Legolas oder andere Namen erwünschter und Richtlinien gibt es sicher auch irgendwo zu den Namen, google mal oder gugg bei Blizz in den Foren!
Allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass ich lieber "Baggygirl" und "Redbull" etc sehe als "Légôlâs" "Thôrìm" "Thrâll" und andere Verbrechen! Es gibt Namen wo das Zeichen reingehört (René, André etc.) aber einen "Shâdówbûrnèr" gibt es nicht! Ich wünschte die Leute würden wissen, wie die Chars dann eigentlich ausgesprochen werden,
leider ist das unmöglich auszusprechen, und leider sind PC Monitore nicht wasserdicht, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...

MfG


----------



## fataly (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



doch gibt es, zu finden sind sie hier...



> Zu finden hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html


----------



## lord just (1. März 2009)

naja also wenn man sich die richtlinien zur namensgebung anguckt, dann sind sehr viele namen mittlerweile verboten.

roter bulle wird wohl verboten sein, weil man keine namen mehr benutzen darf, die aus mehr als einem wort bestehen und roter bulle besteht aus zwei wörteern, selbst wenn man es zusammenschreibt. auch darf man nur noch am anfang des namens einen Großbuchstaben verwenden. wenn man also RoterBulle schreibt ist das auch verboten.

baggygirl ist auch kein richtiger name und da kann man sicherlich auch irgendwas finden, warum der verboten ist (besteht z.b. wieder aus mehreren wörtern).


das problem bei der ganzen sache ist nur, dass man spieler erst melden muss, bevor nen gm den namen prüft und den dann ggf. ändert.

es laufen auf den servern noch immer viel zu viele mit wirklich unpassenden und komischen namen rum. es würde ja schon helfen, wenn man einige der richtlinen in die charerstellung implementieren würde indem man z.b. einige unpassende wörter wie könig prinz usw. verbieten würde und vielleicht noch den exessiven gebrauch von akzenten und sonderzeichen verbieten würde.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollten auf allen Servern strikte Namensvorschriften sein.
> 
> Jeder, der es schafft, WoW zu installieren, sollte auch soviel Intelligenz besitzen, seinen Chars vernünftige Namen zu geben die in einer Fantasywelt wie WoW hinpassen.
> 
> ...



Das ist mein Banktwink , Sie ist ein Mädchen und hat viele Taschen (wie alle Frauen) ^^

Im übrigen wollte ich EURE LORDSCHAFT darauf hinweisen das der Name gegen die Blizzardbestimmunge verstößt !      

Titel im Namen

*Fantasy-Titel die Teil Spielsystems sind, sollten nicht über die Charakterbenennung einfließen. Diese Katagorie schließt alle Namen ein, die:

    * einen Titelanhang vor oder nach dem Charakternamen beinhalten – egal ob dieser Bezug zur Fantasy hat oder nicht (z.B. KönigPaul, HauptmannAnton, HerrTunichtgut)
    * die Immersion auf einem Rollenspielserver stört (Bsp. Masteroftheworld)

*


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2009)

Wer sich bei solchen Namen auf einem RP Server WIRKLICH wundert, warum der Name Zwangsgeändert wird, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Du meinst, dein Vater hat diese Spiele gespielt. Denn diese Spiele gab es vor deiner Geburt.
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn ich ein RP spiele, gehe ich konform mit den dazugehörigen Sitten und Gebräuchen.
> 
> ...



Das hab ich gespielt Du Lord , im übrigen läßt sich "Das Schwarze Auge" oder "Dungeons & Dragons" wohl kaum mit WOW vergleichen da es rundenbasierte Rollenspiele sind die eher einem computerisierten Brettspiel entsprechen und rein in einer Mittelalterwelt spielen ! 

Schaut euch mal manche NPC Namen an !

Im übrigen hatte ich fantasievolle Namen konnte aber etliche davon nicht verwenden weil das Spiel sie nicht zugelassen hat !

Die anderen tragen meine Hauptchars !


----------



## mgh (1. März 2009)

Hört doch auf mit diesem kindergarten !!

Nicht auszuhalten dieses übertriebene ich will in meine welt eintauchen gerede!!

Über eine haris pilton die ihren schmarn verkauft regt sich keiner auf da schmunzeln alle drüber 
aber ein  Roter Bulle wird gezwungen seinen namen zu ändern ( fast jeder normale name hat eine bedeutung)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. März 2009)

Ich finde das schwachsinnig, dass Leute sich über andere Namen ärgern.
Lasst doch jedem SEINEM Charackter SEINEN Namen geben, den er für richtig hält.


----------



## Larmina (1. März 2009)

Find es gut, dass die GMs endlich mal gegen blöde Namen durchgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groar (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Das hab ich gespielt Du Lord , im übrigen läßt sich "Das Schwarze Auge" oder "Dungeons & Dragons" wohl kaum mit WOW vergleichen da es rundenbasierte Rollenspiele sind die eher einem computerisierten Brettspiel entsprechen und rein in einer Mittelalterwelt spielen !
> 
> Schaut euch mal manche NPC Namen an !
> 
> ...



Warum bleibst Du nicht bei einer sachlichen Diskussion, und bringst da nun schon eine persönliche Bewertung anderer mit rein? Wenn dein Alter im Profil stände (wie ich schon weiter oben muckiert hatte), dann wäre das vielleicht gar nicht aufgekommen!

Es geht hier nicht um etwas wo man sagen kann es ist schwarz oder weiß, sondern darum, das Blizzard die Regularien für die Namesgebung einerseits zu schwammig formuliert hat, und auf der anderen Seite diese auch noch unzureichend durchsetzt!

Also b2T


----------



## -RD- (1. März 2009)

Sehr gut! Blizzard sollte noch wesentlich härter vorgehen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, bist du auf einem RP-Server? Da hat ein Name wie Baggygirl oder RedBull oder ähnlicher Unsinn auch absolut nichts verloren. Nicht umsonst gibt es die RP-Bestimmungen, die durch das mangelnde Durchgreifen des Herstellers sowieso schon kaum eingehalten werden.

Warum können Leute wie du nicht einfach auf einen normalen Server gehen und die Finger von RP-Servern lassen? Gibt es nicht genügend andere?

Ganz klar 0 Verständnis für eine derartige Beschwerde. (Wie gesagt, ich gehe recht in der Annahme, dass es sich um einen RP-Server handelt?)


----------



## elnerda (1. März 2009)

solange es nix kostet ist es doch völlig egal ob jetzt dein Name geändert wird, WoW hat sich eh schon soweit verändert das der Name vollkommen egal geworden ist, also einfach umbennen udn am besten nich Buschido nennen dann passiert sowas auch nich


----------



## Astiria (1. März 2009)

MIMIMIMI

Richtlinien sind Richtlinen, sonst geh doch auf nen normalen Server, da kannste dich Donnerhanszwirn nennen, wenn du willst.

Ausser du hattest einen Grund auf son RP Server zugehen, aber dann wollteste auch so Phantasienamen, weil das ist ja der Sinn von RP.

So ein doofes Rumgeiere hier.


----------



## Ghoreon (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Das ist mein Banktwink , Sie ist ein Mädchen und hat viele Taschen (wie alle Frauen) ^^
> 
> Im übrigen wollte ich EURE LORDSCHAFT darauf hinweisen das der Name gegen die Blizzardbestimmunge verstößt !



Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass er im Spiel wahrscheinlich das "Lord" nicht im Namen trägt? Du bist wohl nicht in der Position, hier auf einmal die Namen anderer Leute zu bemängeln. Und ja, ich kann das absolut verstehen, dass man sich mit solchen Namen umbenennen muss. Hab langsam die Nase voll von solchen Namen. So schwer ists echt nicht, auf einen guten zu kommen.


----------



## Goofy (Heldenhammer Clan) (1. März 2009)

Mein Mage hab ich GOOFY genannt und bis jetzt is nichts passiert ^^


----------



## Maddin123 (1. März 2009)

Mein Char hieß: Mösewicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste ich auch umbennen!


----------



## Babsy75 (1. März 2009)

von blizz:

Namen aus Kauderwelsch

Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die:

    * aus einer Reihe von Buchstaben bestehen, die keinen aussprechbaren Namen bilden (z.B. Asdfasdf, Jjxccm, Hvlldrm) 

Wenn jemand einen solchen Namen für seinen Charakter oder sein Tier gewählt hat, kann er/sie:

    * einen zufällig erstellten und vorübergehenden Namen erhalten, der mit dem Online-Ticketsystem wieder geändert werden kann
    * eine Verwarnung erhalten
    * zeitweilig oder permanent aus dem Spiel ausgeschlossen werden 

wieso können dann chinafarmer / goldanbieter ihre chars eigendlich immer so blöd nennen ? Asdfasdf, Jjxccm, Hvlldrm sind typische goldanbieter namen oder ?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zetes Hellfire (1. März 2009)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass man bei manchen Charnamen echt das Gefühl von mangelnder Fantasie bekommt, ich würde mich nicht wohlfühlen mit einem Namen der einfach kopiert ist oder ohne Nachdenken übernommen wurde oder einfach nur eine billige Benennung.

Wenn ich mir Namen wie Allianztöter, Bigmäc, Xyz, ... lese, dann hab ich schon weniger Lust mit denen Heros zu laufen. Auf eine Argumentation wird immer mit den Sprüchen geantwortet, dass der Name den man wollte vergeben ist. Na und? Dann überleg ich mir einen anderen Namen mit Stil. Aber  auch nervig sind die Zusatzzeichen über den Namen die gar nicht passen.

Da fragt man sich echt, was sich manche bei ihren Charnamen denken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2009)

Babsy75 schrieb:


> wieso können dann chinafarmer / goldanbieter ihre chars eigendlich immer so blöd nennen ? Asdfasdf, Jjxccm, Hvlldrm sind typische goldanbieter namen oder ?!!!!!!!!!



Erstmal sind die Spammer meist Testaccounts und die Chars überleben oft nicht einen Tag lang.


----------



## Zetes Hellfire (1. März 2009)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass man bei manchen Charnamen echt das Gefühl von mangelnder Fantasie bekommt, ich würde mich nicht wohlfühlen mit einem Namen der einfach kopiert ist oder ohne Nachdenken übernommen wurde oder einfach nur eine billige Benennung.

Wenn ich mir Namen wie Allianztöter, Bigmäc, Xyz, ... lese, dann hab ich schon weniger Lust mit denen Heros zu laufen. Auf eine Argumentation wird immer mit den Sprüchen geantwortet, dass der Name den man wollte vergeben ist. Na und? Dann überleg ich mir einen anderen Namen mit Stil. Aber  auch nervig sind die Zusatzzeichen über den Namen die gar nicht passen.

Da fragt man sich echt, was sich manche bei ihren Charnamen denken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer sich bei solchen Namen auf einem RP Server WIRKLICH wundert, warum der Name Zwangsgeändert wird, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...



Wie ich sehe könnt Ihr zwar alle lesen versteht aber nicht was Ihr da lest ! 
Die Namen sind bloß Beispiele ich kann dir noch etlich andere nennen die zb erst verboten und dann wieder erlaubt wurden , dh Blizz weiß selbst nicht was Sie da machen ! 
Auf den Servern tummeln sich Namen wie Mausebär , Whitebambi , G°od , Killahmasta usw usf und wie zb Lord Aresius irgendeinen Namen zu nehmen und Lord , King , Princess davor zu machen und dann zu denken "BOOAH bin ich ein Rollenspieler" , naja das ist natürlich total fantasievoll ! ^^

Meine ursprüngliche Kritik ging eigentlich dahin :

1. Wie das ganze stattfindet 

2. Ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre zb das Spiel zu verbessern 

Weil wie schon gesagt , kann man an jedem Namen was finden um ihn zu verbieten aber was bringt das ??? 

Vor allem bei Chatsätzen wie "Ey ziht mich werr totesmine" ^^


----------



## retschi (1. März 2009)

omq war ja klar bei politischen namen gibts ein bsp. und noch dazu is die FDP dabei....omq war ja klar blizz


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe könnt Ihr zwar alle lesen versteht aber nicht was Ihr da lest !
> Die Namen sind bloß Beispiele ich kann dir noch etlich andere nennen die zb erst verboten und dann wieder erlaubt wurden , dh Blizz weiß selbst nicht was Sie da machen !
> Auf den Servern tummeln sich Namen wie Mausebär , Whitebambi , G°od , Killahmasta usw usf und wie zb Lord Aresius irgendeinen Namen zu nehmen und Lord , King , Princess davor zu machen und dann zu denken "BOOAH bin ich ein Rollenspieler" , naja das ist natürlich total fantasievoll ! ^^
> 
> ...



Klar laufen leute mit solchen Namen rum. Denn für jeden Namen, der geändert werden soll, muss erst mal ein Ticket geschrieben werden. Wenn keines besteht, wird der Name nicht angeschaut und ggf geändert. 

Und verboten werden im Normalfall nur wirklich anstößige oder sonst wie störende Namen. Vielleicht hattet ihr einfach Pech.. und bei Cesar denkt wohl jeder a) an das Hundefutter und b) an den Imperator. Da kannst du dich auch Schüssel nennen, so groß ist der Unterschied (also, vom Namen her *hust*) nicht. Und würdest du mit jemanden rumlaufen wollen, der schüssel, oder - für die Österreicher - Gusenbauer heißt? 
Und ich finde es durchaus sinnvoll, Leute dazu zu bringen, sich umzubenennen. Das Spiel verbessern tun sie sowieso dauernd, und dann kommen erst recht die ganzen mimimithreads.


----------



## Marabas (1. März 2009)

*Also erstmal zum Topic: *Namensvorschriften gibt es bei jedem MMO (Ich persönlich meide Player mit Namen alla ,,Babygirl'' -,-) ,ich finde es gut das Blizzard dafür sorgt das IHR eure Namen ändern müsst! Es gibt genügend Sites im Internet wo ihr euch einen Fantasienamen per Zufall erstellen lassen könnt, schonmal daran gedacht eure eigenen Namen oder sonstige Namen einfach umzudrehen??

*Zu den aufgetauchten Aufregungen über Gms:* GMs sind auch nur Menschen, sich um die Namensregelungbeachtung zu kümmern ist EINE ihrer Beschäftigungen. Schonmal daran gedacht wie viel deutschsprachige Person World of Warcraft spielen, wie viele davon gleichzeitig ein Ticket schreiben könnten und das nicht jedes Problem nach 2 Min. gelöst ist??

Manchmal frage ich mich wie tief solche Topics noch sinken könnten... Babygirl und Cesar, beides ABSOLUTE Fantasienamen, gut das ihr sie ändern musstet.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (1. März 2009)

Ich finds richtig, dass Blizzard endlich mal hart durchgreift. 
Ich kann es auf den Servern (egal wo, eigentlich) nicht mehr sehen, wenn wieder ein ShàDòwbùrnêr auftaucht. 
Man kann doch nicht so wenig Fantasie haben, dass man seinem Charakter einen solch einfallslosen Namen gibt. 

Eigentlich kann doch jedem ein Name einfallen, der irgendwie klingt. Vor allem auf einem RP-Server sollte dies zum guten Ton gehören. Baggygirl. Selbst für einen Bankchar auf einem RP-Server ist das... unterirdisch. 

Und glaube mir, wenn ich will, könnte ich dir auf Anhieb 10 verschiedene gut klingende Namen nennen, die besser passen.


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich hab noch nie iwas von Namensänderungen mitbekommen.
Weder auf einem PvP,Pve oder RP Server. War schon überall mal und muss sagen
jemand auf einem RP Server der Sackfalte heißt, sollte man schon bittn den Namen zu ändern.

Durchgreifen von Blizzard wäre bissl angebracht bei sowas.
Wozu machen sie sonst Regeln ?!


----------



## Nania (1. März 2009)

Bei Mordred finde ich dass jetzt nicht so dramatisch. 
ich glaube, mit berühmten Kultur- und Medienpersonen sind eher Leute wie: Brad Pitt, Eva Herrmann, Reich-Ranicki, vielleicht aber auch Leute wie Karl der Große oder (im amerikanischen Raum) Abraham Lincoln gemeint. 
Mordred gehört da meiner Meinung nach eher in eine andere Kategorie


----------



## Zetes Hellfire (1. März 2009)

Ich würde mich unwohl fühlen, wenn ich Tage und Wochen, ja gar Monate in einen Char stecke, der z.B. Leibwächter oder Golffahrer heißt und ich weiß nicht ob diejenigen dann auch ernst genommen werden oder werden wollen, und oft sind gerade diese Chars gildenlos, egal welches Level sie haben (man fragt sich warum ^^). 

Wenn ich mir einen Namen für einen Char überlege, dann hole ich mir Inspiration aus Mythologie & Fantasy und dann dauert es halt mal etwas bis mir ein guter Name einfällt.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Groar schrieb:


> Warum bleibst Du nicht bei einer sachlichen Diskussion, und bringst da nun schon eine persönliche Bewertung anderer mit rein? Wenn dein Alter im Profil stände (wie ich schon weiter oben muckiert hatte), dann wäre das vielleicht gar nicht aufgekommen!
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um etwas wo man sagen kann es ist schwarz oder weiß, sondern darum, das Blizzard die Regularien für die Namesgebung einerseits zu schwammig formuliert hat, und auf der anderen Seite diese auch noch unzureichend durchsetzt!
> 
> Also b2T



HALLO !? 

Ich soll bei ner sachlichen Diskussion bleiben wer hat mich denn praktisch als Lügner bezeichnet ? Dabei zeigt schon das ich das Spiel kenne wie alt ich ungefähr bin , aber ich wußte natürlich nicht das ich vorher einen Lebenslauf abgeben muß um was ins Forum stellen zu dürfen !

Im übrigen ohne Dich jetzt persönlich angreifen zu wollen sage ich mal Groar ist kein Name sondern eine Lautäußerung !
Wie du siehst kann man jeden Namen negativ darstellen ! Wenn ich jetzt zb Baggygirl Lady le Tasch oder Taschenliesl genannt hätte wären das dann Rollenspielnamen ?

So wie Ihr euch das vorstellt mit den Rollenspielen funktioniert das heute nicht mehr , schon deswegen nicht weil die meisten schon Probleme haben Ihre Wünsche im Chat sinnvoll auszudrücken ! 

Also was wollt Ihr ? 
RP nur für die gebildete Elite ? 
Zwangsdeutsch für WOW Spieler ? 
Was ist mit Eurer Fantasiewelt wenn Ihr den Chat lest ???

Und dann noch Begriffe wie Damagedealer oder Tank oder Raid !


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Das ist mein Banktwink , Sie ist ein Mädchen und hat viele Taschen (wie alle Frauen) ^^
> 
> Im übrigen wollte ich EURE LORDSCHAFT darauf hinweisen das der Name gegen die Blizzardbestimmunge verstößt !
> 
> ...


Du bist selten blöd, sorry. Wer sagt das mein Char in wow "Lord Aresius" heißt ??? Das ist nur hier mein Nickname, ganz sicher würde ich mir innerhalb von WoW keinen Titel vor dem Namen setzen.


----------



## The Future (1. März 2009)

@ Magicschmied sag doch einfach das du garnicht willst das wir hier reden und  wir dir eigentlich nur recht geben sollten
das die gms so böse sind.


----------



## Lemax474 (1. März 2009)

gibt es eigentlich ne Vorschrift, dass keine name "doppelt" vergeben werden dürfen? weil ich spiele auf Kel´thuzad und da gibts ja den Noir tank Xerxes und es gibt etliche leute die Xêrés Xerxis usw heißen. Tut blizz dagegen etwas?


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> wie zb Lord Aresius irgendeinen Namen zu nehmen und Lord , King , Princess davor zu machen und dann zu denken "BOOAH bin ich ein Rollenspieler" , naja das ist natürlich total fantasievoll ! ^^



Und wie leicht es gewesen wäre, einfach mal auf mein Profil zu klicken wo du die Namen meiner Chars siehst.... da gibt es keinen Lord Aresius.

Ich glaub, du solltest dich ganz schnell mal ruhig verhalten, du disqualifizierst dich gerade selber, und das noch weltrekordverdächtig.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig, dass Blizzard endlich mal hart durchgreift.
> Ich kann es auf den Servern (egal wo, eigentlich) nicht mehr sehen, wenn wieder ein ShàDòwbùrnêr auftaucht.
> Man kann doch nicht so wenig Fantasie haben, dass man seinem Charakter einen solch einfallslosen Namen gibt.
> 
> ...



Na dann nenn mal ! 

Wenn mir einer gefällt darf ich den dann zum umbenennen von "BG" nehmen ?^^


----------



## mister.G (1. März 2009)

solange es nicht auf nem Rp-Server ist, finde ich das es der Name ziemlich egal ist. Sind ja einfach nur ein paar Buchstaben, und den Spielspass vererben sie auch in keinster weise. Ich finde auch das Blizzard hier maßlos überteibt.


----------



## Steve Coal (1. März 2009)

Also sorry, aber wer ein RPG (= Role playing game = Rollenspiel) spielt, welches im Fantasy Genre angesiedelt ist und entweder zu einfallslos ist sich mal ein par Minuten nen netten Namen auszudenken. oder zu doof ist im Internet nachzuschauen (da gibts tonnenweise Nanebslisten mit Fantasynamen), der sollte sich vieleicht überlegen ob er nicht wieder zu einem der Spiele übergeht wo er nicht mit diesem unsäglichen Problem konfrontiert wird sich einen Namen zu wählen!


----------



## Zetes Hellfire (1. März 2009)

Lemax474 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ne Vorschrift, dass keine name "doppelt" vergeben werden dürfen? weil ich spiele auf Kel´thuzad und da gibts ja den Noir tank Xerxes und es gibt etliche leute die Xêrés Xerxis usw heißen. Tut blizz dagegen etwas?




Ich weiß nicht was du hier unter gleichem Namen verstehst, alles 3 sind unterschiedliche Charnamen und sehe keine Probleme darin, nur dass Xêrés wieder diese billigen Zusatzzeichen enthält.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Und wie leicht es gewesen wäre, einfach mal auf mein Profil zu klicken wo du die Namen meiner Chars siehst.... da gibt es keinen Lord Aresius.
> 
> Ich glaub, du solltest dich ganz schnell mal ruhig verhalten, du disqualifizierst dich gerade selber, und das noch weltrekordverdächtig.



UI ich disqualifizier mich ! 

Zamorra da hast du aber den totalen Fantasieausbruch gehabt ! 
Hieß nicht ein Bösewicht aus einem Film so ? Dr. Zamorra oder Dr.Zamora ? 

AHA !!! http://www.foltom.de/tomdk/crazy.html

Ach ne ein Held aus nem Groschenroman und Du erzählst mir was von Fantasie und Rollenspiel und passenden Namen ???

Ja alles klar !

Im übrigen bin ich nicht blöd Du Birne ! 
Deine Antwort zeigt nur das Du nicht die Intelligenz besitzt etwas zu begreifen das man als Ironie bezeichnet !
Mir war schon klar das Du in WOW nicht Lord Dingsbums heißen kannst !
Gut ist wahrscheinlich meine Schuld ich hätte Dich darauf hinweisen müssen etwa so !   *--------> IRONIE !!!!*


----------



## youngceaser (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @TE Ist das dein ernst? Wenn ja werd ich versuchen dirs zu erklähren, aber bis jz geh ic hdavon aus das das n schlechter Scherz ist...


geht aber auch leserlicher


----------



## nexus22 (1. März 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich finde das schwachsinnig, dass Leute sich über andere Namen ärgern.
> Lasst doch jedem SEINEM Charackter SEINEN Namen geben, den er für richtig hält.



Wenn sich jemand Paxilexiifixi mit ein paar ´´ garniert frag ich mich schon muss das sein ..... da muss jeden klar sein, der ein wenig Hirn hat, das er damit irgendwann mal Post hat.

Es sind nun mal Regeln aufgestellt worden da sollte man sich dran halten , sonst gibts eben ein wenig Stress. Und jeder hat da sein  ok bei den Nutzungbestimmungen gemacht .


btw. ich hab auch bards tale  auf dem 64 er gespielt, das war kein online game .da war es wurscht wie man sich nannte.
(Red Stilleto hits you for... usw. )
Da gabs noch so mächtig grosse Teile die man Akustikkoppler  nannte mit 300 baud. Also damals war nicht alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (1. März 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber wer ein RPG (= Role playing game = Rollenspiel) spielt, welches im Fantasy Genre angesiedelt ist und entweder zu einfallslos ist sich mal ein par Minuten nen netten Namen auszudenken. oder zu doof ist im Internet nachzuschauen (da gibts tonnenweise Nanebslisten mit Fantasynamen), der sollte sich vieleicht überlegen ob er nicht wieder zu einem der Spiele übergeht wo er nicht mit diesem unsäglichen Problem konfrontiert wird sich einen Namen zu wählen!



Naja manche Leute sehen wohl nicht mehr das wesentlich an einem Computerspiel. Da geht es ums Spiel und nicht um Namen! Du sagst also das die Leute die sehr gerne RPG´s spielen, lieber damit aufhören sollen nur weil sie nicht kreativ sind? Es ist Onlinespiel. Wer mit vielen Arten von Leuten nicht klar kommt, sollte dann wohl schon eher ein anderes Spiel spielen.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

The schrieb:


> @ Magicschmied sag doch einfach das du garnicht willst das wir hier reden und  wir dir eigentlich nur recht geben sollten
> das die gms so böse sind.



Nö der Name ist mir sowas von egal ist ja auch nicht mein Hauptchar mich regt bloß 

1. die Art wie das passiert 

2. das es im Spiel viele Bugs gibt die keinen interessieren

3. das ich bei einem Ticket teilweise Stunden oder Tage warten muß wärend Blizz Zeit hat Namen zu kontrollieren   

auf !

Es ging mir auch nicht um eine RP Namensdiskussion auch wenn das im Moment so aussieht !^^


----------



## Phobius (1. März 2009)

Cesar ist der historische Name einer Figur aus dem römischen Königreich. Und wenn du mal die Namenspolitik ließt, achte mal darauf, was zu eben solchen Namen geschrieben wird.


----------



## Alwina (1. März 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber wer ein RPG (= Role playing game = Rollenspiel) spielt, welches im Fantasy Genre angesiedelt ist und entweder zu einfallslos ist sich mal ein par Minuten nen netten Namen auszudenken. oder zu doof ist im Internet nachzuschauen (da gibts tonnenweise Nanebslisten mit Fantasynamen), der sollte sich vieleicht überlegen ob er nicht wieder zu einem der Spiele übergeht wo er nicht mit diesem unsäglichen Problem konfrontiert wird sich einen Namen zu wählen!



Für mich ist WOW kein echtes MMORPG .
WOW ist ein auf die Masse ausgelegtes MMOG mit einem  RP-Touch.

Und Fantasy-Genre ist auch so eine Auslegungssache , wenn ich da an das Motorrad denke 
Ich persönlich verbinde Fantasy nicht unbedingt mit Motorrädern


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Nö der Name ist mir sowas von egal ist ja auch nicht mein Hauptchar mich regt bloß
> 
> 1. die Art wie das passiert
> 
> ...



Also.. bisher wurde sich meines wissens nach um ejden Bug gekümmert. Ich denke allein an Skadi, der isch kurz nach dem letzten Patch im Event immer zurückgesetzt hat und jetzt wieder einwandfrei. 
Bei einem ticket muss man, meiner Meinung nach, vor allem deshalb zu lange warten, weil: WoW inzwischen 11 Millionen Spieler hat, und man nicht einfach eine entsprechende Menge an GMs einstellen kann (warum nicht? Stichwort Wirtschaftskrise und Arbeitsplatzabbau.. da wen einzustellen wäre schön blöd). Zweitens wird wegen jedem Scheiß ein Ticket geschrieben und die müssen sich trotzdem drum kümmern. Da muss das wichtige dank einiger Klugscheißer schonmal warten. 

Und.. dumme frage.. aber WIE soll die namensänderung denn sonst vonstatten gehen? Soll man den Spieler höflich ersuchen, den kostenpflichtigen Service in Anspruch zu nehmen?


----------



## ÜberNoob (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich ob Du Dir mal die Namen auf den "RP-Servern" durchgelesen hast ? Wenn ich jeden Namen verbiete der nicht den von Dir geposteten Regeln entspricht dann muß ich 99% umbenennen !



schlimm genug. Jeder der sich auf einen RP-Server einloggt wird JEDESMAL auch darauf hingewiesen, daß er sich auf einem Rollenspielserver befindet und das da spezielle Regeln gelten. Leider schert sich 90% der Leute einen Scheiss darum, und leider sind die GMs mehr als nachsichtig, solange keine Copyrightverletzungen anderer vorliegt, DAS könnte sie nämlich teuer zu stehen kommen. Daher die pingeligkeit mit RedBull und Cesar.

Zu RP-Namen: es sollten Namen sein. Kein Elternpaar würde sein Kind Allyschlitza, Boonkilla oder darkschlitzer, oder theBadTaure nennen.


----------



## Teradas (1. März 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Und du kannst natürlich einschätzen was die wichtigen Dinge sind und welche nicht...wenn ich mir überlege wegen was für nem Scheiß Tickets geschrieben..Ich hab letztens von nem Gildenmitglied gehört das er nen Ticket geschrieben hat weil er immer stirbt wenn er irgendwo runtergefallen ist..also jetzt Flamed meine Gilde und versucht mal selber eure Probleme zu lösen..ich musste seit Monaten kein Ticket schreiben.


Jo ,musste ich auch schon Monate nicht,ausser als ich was falsches für Embleme ausversehen gekauft haben,aber das zählt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil das war Sache von 10 Minuten ausser das warten.
Weil es werden für jeden Scheiss Tickets geschrieben.


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> UI ich disqualifizier mich !
> 
> Zamorra da hast du aber den totalen Fantasieausbruch gehabt !
> Hieß nicht ein Bösewicht aus einem Film so ? Dr. Zamorra oder Dr.Zamora ?
> ...



*eyes roll* 

sonst noch welche Probleme ??

bzgl. Zamorra fiel mir nach 5 Minuten kein Name ein für den Paladin....... als ich kurz  in einem Buch ( einem Fantasy Buch angemerkt ) nach einem Namen nach einem Namen suchen wollte, fiel mein Blick auf einen Zamorra Roman, der daneben lag und schon war es passiert.
Namen aus irgendwelchen Fantasybüchern oder so zu nehmen find ich völlig legitim. Allein schon wieviele WoW Spieler mal alle Heroes of Might & Magic gespielt haben müssen *g*
Jedenfalls ist das immer noch kreativer und intelligenter als Baggygirl.


Ach ja, tut mir leid, aber ich halte dich immer noch für blöd und klinke mich nun hier auch aus. Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden und allem Anschein nach willst du es auch nicht begreifen.


----------



## Alwina (1. März 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Cesar ist der historische Name einer Figur aus dem römischen Königreich. Und wenn du mal die Namenspolitik ließt, achte mal darauf, was zu eben solchen Namen geschrieben wird.



Ist Kali nicht eine indische Göttin ?
Würde ich schon zu einer religiösen Person zählen .
Das du Kali mit einem ^ schreibst dürfte egal sein da man einen direkten Zusammenhang sehen kann.
Ich erinnere mich da an eine Gilde mit dem Namen Thors Erben . (Germanische Gottheit)



Lord schrieb:


> *eyes roll*
> 
> sonst noch welche Probleme ??
> 
> bzgl. Zamorra fiel mir nach 5 Minuten kein Name ein für den Paladin....... als ich kurz  in einem Buch ( einem Fantasy Buch angemerkt ) nach einem Namen nach einem Namen suchen wollte, fiel mein Blick auf einen Zamorra Roman, der daneben lag und schon war es passiert.



Professor Zamorra könnte aber ein eingetragener Markenname sein und da könnte dein Name schon Assoziationen wecken .
Die Romane fielen mir nämlich sofort ein als ich deinen Namen gelesen habe.

Und das Argument Fantasy zählt auch nur bedingt , es kommt immer darauf an wieweit man es auslegt .


----------



## Nania (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Na dann nenn mal !
> 
> Wenn mir einer gefällt darf ich den dann zum umbenennen von "BG" nehmen ?^^



Klar, kannst du. 

Hier sind sie: 

1) Simalja
2) Nelena
3) Caldana
4) Hanria 
5) Merilina
6) Korianus
7) Peringorot
8) Jalan
9)  Escandor
10) Toriban

Hab ich mir auf die schnelle ausgedacht und sind alle besser als "Shadowburner"


----------



## Sin'dorei (1. März 2009)

Naja ich musste meine Mage am Anfang des Jahres auch umbenennen, der hieß allerdings seit über einem Jahr "Sindorei"...zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich kreativ, war halt mein erster Char *hust*...hab ihm dann seinen RP-Namen gegeben, den er eh - nachdem mir dann die Einsicht über die unrplichkeit des Namens hatte - bekommen hat. Das einzig doofe dabei ist, dass ich mir ein paar Crafting Kontakte aufgebaut hatte und auch für meine Verzauberungen einen einigermaßen guten Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht hatte. das ist nun alles futsch...naja...
In meiner gilde und im Raid...nennen mich trotzdem noch alle "Sindorei" oder halt "Sindo"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auf jedenfall war das auch sehr komisch, weil ich nur kurz umgeloggt hatte, auf einen Twink, um was nachzuschauen und als ich zurückloggen will, kam auch das Fenster...hab ich auch erstmal nen GM gefragt...und der meinte halt, dass es mit dem ingame Namen für die Blutelfen zusammen hinge...naja...aber die ganzen "Zuljin"s und die "Druidons" dürfen ihren Namen behalten...sehr merkwürdig...
aber was solls...letztendlich bin ich auch ganz zufrieen damit..werde ja jetzt dank des neuen Namens auch von den anderen RPlern anerkannt *höhö*


----------



## Hordhaza (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> UI ich disqualifizier mich !
> 
> Zamorra da hast du aber den totalen Fantasieausbruch gehabt !
> Hieß nicht ein Bösewicht aus einem Film so ? Dr. Zamorra oder Dr.Zamora ?
> ...




Du hast keinen einzigen Punkt, sondern nur Ausrufungszeichen und Herdentier-Fragezeichen verwendet.
Bitte habe Verständnis, dass dies in der schriftlichen Kommunikation nach lautstarker Äußerung - sprich Geschrei - aussieht.

Es besteht die nicht gringe Wahrscheinlichkeit,
dass Dein Beitrag daher etwas anders ankommt, als du vielleicht beabsichtigst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Klar, kannst du.
> 
> Hier sind sie:
> 
> ...



Ähm der Name war baggygirl und nicht shadowburner und es ging darum das man aus dem Namen den banktwink erkennt ^^
Aber die Namen sind nicht schlecht !


----------



## Night falls (1. März 2009)

Okay ich präsentiere stolz meine eigene Top 3 der Äußerungen des TE, damit sich Neuankömmlinge nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen müssen:

3. Er fängt schon im Eröffnungspost gut an mit diesem Satz, der mir direkt ein breites Grinsen entlocken konnte:



> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^



2. Nach ein paar Flamereien, schlechter Grammatik und sonstigen Darbietungen sprang mir folgende äußerst logische und überzeugende Begründung ins Auge:



> Dabei zeigt schon das ich das Spiel kenne wie alt ich ungefähr bin



Man stelle sich vor, wie alt jemand sein muss, der steinzeitliche Höhlenmalereien kennt... Erschreckend!

1. Dieser Kommentar setzte dann allem die Krone auf und brachte mich dazu, einmal spöttisch aufzulachen.



> Im übrigen bin ich nicht blöd Du Birne !



Ich werde mir jetzt das oft zitierte Popcorn holen und die Show weiter genießen! (Und die aufgebrachte Antwort des TE erwarten)


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> *eyes roll*
> 
> sonst noch welche Probleme ??
> 
> ...



*Jupp ich weiß keine Antwort mehr also erklär ich den anderen für blöd und klink mich aus mehr muß man dazu nicht sagen !*


----------



## Hordhaza (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Nö der Name ist mir sowas von egal ist ja auch nicht mein Hauptchar mich regt bloß
> 
> 1. die Art wie das passiert
> 
> ...




Ah. Ich verstehe - es geht Dir um die Wertigkeit.
Sprich, dass sich priorisiert um das eine gekümmert wird,
und untergeordnet um das Andere.

Nunja, das Problem mit "Regeln" ist,
dass sie eigentlich gleichwertig sind. Sicherlich sind die Ahndungen unterschiedlich schwer,
aber um mal einen etwas quietschenden Vergleich aus dem realen Leben zu nehmen:
Beschwer dich bei ner Politesse mal, dass Mörder frei rumlaufen und du wegen Falschparkens belangt wirst.

Was ich sagen will: Das Vorhandensein von Bugs oder die Abarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit von Tickets
legitimiert nicht das Aushebeln zusätzlicher Regeln.
Auch hier ein quietschender Vergleich:
Ein Ladendieb dürfte mit der Argumentation "Ich kenn aber 10 Leute die hier auch geklaut haben!" 
auch so seine Schwierigkeiten haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich gebe zu, die Beispiele taugen nur begrenzt - sie sind nur zur Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> geht aber auch leserlicher


Ich hab doch nur einmal die Leertaste zu früh gedrückt und das ein durch ein in meinem dialekt übliches "n" ersetzt...


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Okay ich präsentiere stolz meine eigene Top 3 der Äußerungen des TE, damit sich Neuankömmlinge nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen müssen:
> 
> 3. Er fängt schon im Eröffnungspost gut an mit diesem Satz, der mir direkt ein breites Grinsen entlocken konnte:
> 
> ...



Na kennst du das Spiel ? ^^

Aber der mit den Höhlenmalereien war Spitze ! ( Verneigt sich in Demut )


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Okay ich präsentiere stolz meine eigene Top 3 der Äußerungen des TE, damit sich Neuankömmlinge nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen müssen:
> 
> 3. Er fängt schon im Eröffnungspost gut an mit diesem Satz, der mir direkt ein breites Grinsen entlocken konnte:
> 
> ...


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Du hast keinen einzigen Punkt, sondern nur Ausrufungszeichen und Herdentier-Fragezeichen verwendet.
> Bitte habe Verständnis, dass dies in der schriftlichen Kommunikation nach lautstarker Äußerung - sprich Geschrei - aussieht.
> 
> Es besteht die nicht gringe Wahrscheinlichkeit,
> ...



Ja vielleicht hast Du recht ich habe mich wohl etwas zu sehr aufgeregt mich nervt nur dieses "Nur wer RP wie wir spielt spielt es richtig, die anderen sind zu blöd und gehören ausgeschlossen"


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht hast Du recht ich habe mich wohl etwas zu sehr aufgeregt mich nervt nur dieses "Nur wer RP wie wir spielt spielt es richtig, die anderen sind zu blöd und gehören ausgeschlossen"



Ähm.. soweit ich den Thread richtig verstanden habe, hat das hier niemand gesagt. Es ging lediglich darum, dass manche.. gut, sehr viele Namen einfach nicht RP-gemäß sind. Zum Beispiel würdest du ganz sicher angeflamed werden, würdest du einen Menschen Sylvanas mit ein paar Sonderzeichen nennen, oder einen Blutelfen Aegwynn. Das hier sind natürlich extreme Beispiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groar (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> HALLO !?
> 
> Ich soll bei ner sachlichen Diskussion bleiben wer hat mich denn praktisch als Lügner bezeichnet ? Dabei zeigt schon das ich das Spiel kenne wie alt ich ungefähr bin , aber ich wußte natürlich nicht das ich vorher einen Lebenslauf abgeben muß um was ins Forum stellen zu dürfen !
> 
> ...



WoW gibts seit dem11.02.2005 in Europa, was sagt das jetzt über dein Alter aus? Genau Nix!^^ Da Du immernoch ausweichst behaupte ich mal, das Du jünger bist als Du Dich hier zu verkaufen versuchst...


Was nun besser in die WoW Welt passt, mein Name Groar für einen Feral Druiden, oder dein Magicschmied, lasse ich mal ohne weiteren Kommentar im Raum stehen.


_- RP nur für die gebildete Elite ? -_
Der Bildungsstand ist völlig irrelevant, wenn der Spieler seine Klasse spielen kann, und er höflich ist. "gebildete Elite" klingt so nach Neidfrust, weil Dich wohl mal jemand verbal gedizzt hat...

_- Zwangsdeutsch für WOW Spieler ? -_
Deutscher Realm deutsche Sprache, englischer Realm englische Sprache, französischer Realm.... na merkst was? Aber um die Sprache gings hier gar nicht, Bigmac oder Toastbrot klingt nun mal doof als Char Name, egal ob Englisch oder Deutsch...

_- Was ist mit Eurer Fantasiewelt wenn Ihr den Chat lest ??? -_
Die wird immer empfindlicher gestört durch: "Ey wer zieht mich ma Ragefeuer, oda dat andere Ding?", oder der Allgemeinchat in Naxx als Bsp. Außer dem Gildenchat, und ganz selten mal dem handelschat, lese ich den Mist nicht mehr!

_- Und dann noch Begriffe wie Damagedealer oder Tank oder Raid ! -_
Anglizismen sind ein deutschlandweites Problem, das hat nix mit WoW zu tun. Zumal WoW zu Anfang noch sehr viele englische Begriffe inne hatte. Dann kommen die neuesten Infos und Taktiken meißt noch von den "Großen" aus Übersee, und dann werden schon ganz gerne mal Begriffe die kurz und bündig sind übernommen.


----------



## EvilStorm (1. März 2009)

Hm.. mein Name ist auch nicht der, der in denn Top 10 steht. Ich hoffe ich muss mich nicht umbenennen... 
Es sind nicht sehr weniger, die mich positiv als Evil kennen, sowohl auf Horden wie auch auf Ally Seite.
Mein Name hab ich mir eig. selbst zusammen gereihmt.. Zuerst wollte ich mich Evil nennen (weil ich auch schon in anderen Spielen so hiess).
Leider war der Name damals schon besetzt... Ich hab zu meinem Fernseher geschaut, langsam runter zur Playstation2 und was sah ich da? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tata! Evilstorm is born!
Und seit da an, heisst ich in der World of Warcraft so.
Bisher hat es noch nie beschwerden gegeben, weder von GM's, noch von anderen Spielern.
Naja.. und ich will hoffen, dass es das auch nie geben wird =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Evil!


----------



## Elenie (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Nö der Name ist mir sowas von egal ist ja auch nicht mein Hauptchar mich regt bloß
> 
> 1. die Art wie das passiert
> 
> ...



Mensch, jetzt machs dir mal nicht so einfach.

zu 1. Du hast die Regeln ignoriert und dir einen Namen gegeben, der nicht RP-Konform ist. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, du weißt das auch. Du hast niemanden gefragt, sondern für dich einfach beschlossen, dass dich die Regeln nicht interessieren. Und jetzt wunderst du dich, dass der GM den Namen schnell und unkompliziert zu ändern verlangt? Was hätte er deiner Meinung nach machen sollen, dich um Erlaubnis fragen, dich 5 Minütchen über die Regeln informieren und weitere 5 Minuten deine Proteste anhören?

zu 2.  Woher weißt du, dass Bugs niemanden interessieren? Woher nimmst du diese "Weisheit"? Davon ab, die GM sind nicht für Bugs zuständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie nehmen sie auf und geben sie an die zuständigen Programmierer weiter.

zu 3. Wegen Leuten wie dir dauert das Bearbeiten der Tickets so lange. Wegen dir musste sich ein GM hinsetzen und auf 5 Knöpfchen drücken und einige Minuten verplempern, weil du keine Lust hattest, dich an die Regeln zu halten. In derzeit hätte er etwas sinnvolles machen können. Und jetzt sag mir ernsthaft, dass die Methode, die er dafür anwandte, nicht gerechtfertigt war? 

Kinders packt euch mal an die Nase, vielleicht habt ihr es noch nicht bemerkt, aber es ist eine Tatsache: Die Welt dreht sich nicht um euch! Ihr seid nur ein winzig kleiner Teil darin, ob nun ein konstruktiver oder destruktiver bleibt euch überlassen. Wenn ihr euch für das Destruktive entscheidet, und ja, es ist eure alleinige Entscheidung, dann verschont uns bitte mit eurer ewigen Weinerei. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!


----------



## SixtenF (1. März 2009)

Lemax474 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ne Vorschrift, dass keine name "doppelt" vergeben werden dürfen? weil ich spiele auf Kel´thuzad und da gibts ja den Noir tank Xerxes und es gibt etliche leute die Xêrés Xerxis usw heißen. Tut blizz dagegen etwas?



nein gibt keine vorschrift dagegen. der name meines alten mains wurde auch auf nem anderen server von nem anderen spieler genutzt. auf mein ticket haben sie damals nur gesagt, dass sie da nichts machen koennen. also hab ich dann gleich mal auf 45 servern lvl. 1 chars mit demselben namen erstellt. so das es nichtmehr vorkommt.


----------



## SixtenF (1. März 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Cesar ist der historische Name einer Figur aus dem römischen Königreich. Und wenn du mal die Namenspolitik ließt, achte mal darauf, was zu eben solchen Namen geschrieben wird.



1. ach isses? ist da nicht nen buchstabe vergessen? hat sich der titel den du meinst nicht aus einem eigennamen entwickelt?

2. es war das roemische kaiserreich. imperium romanum.

soweit ich weiss war de erste rex romanum also der koenig der roemer karl der grosse nachdem er am 25.12.800
vom papst zum koenig der roemer und gekroehnt wurde und somit der schutzherr der roemischen kirche wurde.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (1. März 2009)

Auf unsrem Server gibt es eine Gilde namens "Grillparty" und alle member heissen "Bratwurst" "Schnitzel" o.ä.^^

ich find die Idee lustig, aber ich fänds unfair wenn sich jetzt alle umnennen müssten xDD

Mein Mainchar heisst  Sèpia, hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht umnennen =/ 
( zur erklärung, es ist eine Farbe...)


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

realten schrieb:


> An "Roter Bulle" oder "Cesar" kann ich allerdings auch nix anstößiges finden. Wenn sich GMs mit so ner Kacke befassen verstehe ich dass man 1,5 Tage auf eine Antwort wartet.


Wenn sich viele Spieler nicht an gewisse Regeln halten und auch bei jedem Scheiss, also auch bei Quests (was eigentlich eh aussichtslos ist) ein Ticket eröffnen müssen, wundert es mich auch nicht wenn die Antwortzeiten immer länger werden.


----------



## chiaxoxo (1. März 2009)

ich bin dafür dass 90% der leute hier ihre posts löschen weil ihr 0 ahnung habt...

Rp in wow gibt es sowieso nicht deswegen nenn dich wie du willst

das problem bei rp ist dass jeder eine andere rolle schlüpfen will in wow aber das wird von blizz unterbunden jeder muss in die gleiche rolle schlüpfen von daher gibt es kein Rp


----------



## Elenie (1. März 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich bin dafür dass 90% der leute hier ihre posts löschen weil ihr 0 ahnung habt...
> 
> Rp in wow gibt es sowieso nicht deswegen nenn dich wie du willst
> 
> das problem bei rp ist dass jeder eine andere rolle schlüpfen will in wow aber das wird von blizz unterbunden jeder muss in die gleiche rolle schlüpfen von daher gibt es kein Rp



Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel! 

Selbst wenn es kein RP in WoW und auf den Realms geben WÜRDE, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist, dürfte er sich immer noch nicht so nennen, wie er wollte, solange es Namensregeln gibt. Bitte erst denken, dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich bin dafür dass 90% der leute hier ihre posts löschen weil ihr 0 ahnung habt...
> 
> Rp in wow gibt es sowieso nicht deswegen nenn dich wie du willst
> 
> das problem bei rp ist dass jeder eine andere rolle schlüpfen will in wow aber das wird von blizz unterbunden jeder muss in die gleiche rolle schlüpfen von daher gibt es kein Rp



Also, wenn das kein RP ist, was ich mit meiner früheren Gilde und meinem besten Freund betrieben habe, was war es dann? *grübel* Haben wir etwa so unsere Multiple Persönlichkeitsspaltung ausgelebt? 
Zumal... RP von Blizzard nicht unterbunden wird. Jeder hat die Freiheit, sich einen eigenen Charakter zu bilden, und wnen das überhaupt von irgendjemandem unterbunden wird, dann von den Spielern selbst, die mit dieser Art nicht zurecht kommen.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich bin dafür dass 90% der leute hier ihre posts löschen weil ihr 0 ahnung habt...
> 
> Rp in wow gibt es sowieso nicht deswegen nenn dich wie du willst
> 
> das problem bei rp ist dass jeder eine andere rolle schlüpfen will in wow aber das wird von blizz unterbunden jeder muss in die gleiche rolle schlüpfen von daher gibt es kein Rp


Rp gabes es zu Anfang von wow, aber leider mit der zeit ist das gestorben was ich recht schade finde!

aber seit BC sind dann noch die ganzen 4 jährigen gekommen und so ist es ausgestorben, und dann war es nur noch legend.


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Rp gabes es zu Anfang von wow, aber leider mit der zeit ist das gestorben was ich recht schade finde!
> 
> aber seit BC sind dann noch die ganzen 4 jährigen gekommen und so ist es ausgestorben, und dann war es nur noch legend.



Eher nicht, es gibt auf fast jedem RP-Server noch die eine oder andere Oase. Und für die Hardcore RP-ler gibt es ja noch Die Aldor...


----------



## chiaxoxo (1. März 2009)

naja wo ist das problem bei dem namen Baggygirl?!

Das problem sind eindeutig die rp pseudo spieler die denken es sei nur rp,wenn man Groß-klein buchstaben schreibt,und wie im mittelalter redet.

Und kaum ist ein spieler mit , ihrer meinung nach rp-ungerechtem, Namen gesichtet wird der gleich gemeldet.

Jeder schlüpft in seine eigene rolle, die eigene geschichte seines chars,vielleicht wird der char vom te als spitzname von seinen freunden Baggygirl genannt,während der richtige Name Elwyra Moonhoof (taurin) oder so ist. aber die rpler mischen sich bei jedem ein den sie überhaupt garnicht kennen

Von daher sind Rpler die schlimmsten wow spieler


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. März 2009)

weisst du was behalts einfach für dich

ich hab letzens eine gnom hexenmeisterin namens schalampe und eine menschen paladinfrau (lvl 62!!) namens bieatsch gemeldet 
das ist gut und recht dass solche leute bestraft werden


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> naja wo ist das problem bei dem namen Baggygirl?!
> 
> Das problem sind eindeutig die rp pseudo spieler die denken es sei nur rp,wenn man Groß-klein buchstaben schreibt,und wie im mittelalter redet.
> 
> ...



Also.. 1.: Ich kenne viele RP-Spieler, die einen Scheiß auf Groß und Kleinschreibung geben und trotzdem tolle Ideen ahben. Zweitens sind Namen wie Baggygirl aus dem Grund nicht Rp-gemäß, weil es kein Name, sondern eine Bezeichnung bzw ein zusammengesetztes Wort ist. Siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen. Ist auch bei Non-RP-Servern verboten. 
Und hey, es kommt auch auf die GMs an, die das prüfen. NIcht jeder Name, der gemeldet wird, muss auch geändert werden. Somit liegt es nur insofern in der Hand der Spieler, dass sie die Namen melden. Wenn die GMs zustimmen - was wiederum heißt, dass der Name gegen die Regeln ist - ist das nicht die Schuld der Spieler.
Oh, Und RP hat, so nebenbei, nichts mit mittelalterlichem Reden zu tun. Hast du dich schon mal mit einem Zwerg, einem Orc oder einem Troll unterhalten? Die reden nix mittelalterlich oder geschwollen. Gut, bei Elfen oder menschen kann es schonmal der Fall sein (wobei meine auch am laufenden Band flucht...) aber es muss nicht sein. Jeder, der sich ein wenig mit rp beschäftigt, weiß das auch, also: nicht über etwas meckern, von dem man keine Ahnung hat, bitte.


----------



## nerocry (1. März 2009)

Also zum Namen Redbull: Das ist eine Werbemarke =Verboten
Cesar:Werbemarek/Geschichtlich wichtiger stratege(Julius Cesar)

noma ne kurz Form:
-Werbe
-Reale Personnen(Britneyspears,michaeljackson)
-Pädophile,Drogen zusammenhängige und Anspielungen,Sexuele
-Mehr als 2 anneinander gereite Wörter(Gehnachhause)
-Unausprechlige(hsghgjkl)
-Sinnlose
-Religiöse
-Politiker/schauspieler/berühmte Personnen
-Geschichtlich wichtige Personnen
-Krimminele

mfg. nerocry


----------



## Loonz (1. März 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen Char namens RIESENPIMMEL ka warum ich den umbenennen musste. find den namen den richtlinien entsprechend. hab sogar nen 3 h kickban dafür bekommen!

habs mit ihm aber immerhin bis genau lvl 30 geschafft war wohl n fehler dass ich im /2 nach was gefragt habe.

also an alle die ähnliches vorhaben: SCHREIBT NIE WAS IM HANDELSCHAT, WENN IHR VORHABT EUCH SO ZU NENNEN!


BTW mein bruder nennt seine Pets schon seit 2 jahren ...Fotz und es hat noch keinen GM interessiert


----------



## Cutlan (1. März 2009)

WoW und Rollenspiel?

Was haben dann Warpkerne und Warpspulen in WOW verlornen?

Sorry ich bin jetzt 27 Jahre beim Pen&Paper Rollenspiel (D&D, AD&D, DSA, Shadowrun, Star Wars, Vampire und noch 3 Systeme) dabei.  Aber Wow ist sicherlich kein Rollenspiel. Zumal die Interaktionen, Housing, richtiges Crafting uvm mir fehlen dazu.

Zur Namensgebung ich denke wenn ich eine Suche weltweit starten würde, wär zu 99,99% jeder Name verboten. 

Baggygirl ist in meinen Augen völlig okay denn Goldwichtel, Lagerin sind auch nicht so kreativ.

mfg


----------



## Kronas (1. März 2009)

Dárkninja
vor 2 wochen gemeldet
und?
nichts passiert...


----------



## Lanatir (1. März 2009)

Ok, lieber TE, ich geh jetzt garnicht mal darauf ein was du für alberne Namen benutzt, und das diese tatsächlich geändert gehören. Worauf ich aber eingehen will sind 2 Punkte die beweisen das du KEINE ahnung hast wovon du redest:

1. Dein Zitat : *Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen dort wird normal gesprochen und die Leute haben normale Namen und nichts mit mittelalterlichem Gerede und Namensgebung !'

Also...du hältst Mangar, Tarjan, Kylearan, Garth und Roscoe für normale, gebräuchliche Namen? Warum ich das frage? Das sind Namen die in Bards Tale 1 einige der NSC's haben. Klingen für mich nicht wie Harald, Paul, Pommespanzer oder Baggygirl.

'Thou step to the Bar and ill draw 'ye a tankard!'  klingt also für dich wie normalsprachliches englisch? So wurde nämlich in Bards Tale 1 geredet wenn man z.B. in einer der TAVERNEN ein Met bestellt hat. Wenn du so im allgemeinen redest dann frag ich mich wer dein mittelalterlich angehauchtes Deutsch versteht. Bards Tale 1 ist übrigens auf dem C64 nur auf Englisch erschienen.

2. Dein Zitat : Das hab ich gespielt Du Lord , im übrigen läßt sich "Das Schwarze Auge" oder "Dungeons & Dragons" wohl kaum mit WOW vergleichen da es rundenbasierte Rollenspiele sind die eher einem computerisierten Brettspiel entsprechen und rein in einer Mittelalterwelt spielen !

DSA und D&D sind also rundenbasierte Rollenspiele. Was heisst das genau? Verwechselst du da nicht vielleicht irgendwas? Also ICH würde vielleicht eher sagen das es Pen and Paper Rollenspiele mit einem Rundenbasierten KAMPFSYSTEM sind. Das Spiel selbst ist alles, aber NICHT rundenbasiert.

Also für mich klingt das alles eher so als hättest du absolut keine Ahnung von dem was du dort redest, und spielst dich nur ein bischen auf indem du mit Begriffen um dich wirfst die dich plausibler wirken lassen. Alles in allem aber keine Rechtfertigung für einen nicht RP-Gemässen Namen, für die es übrigens, wie man dir hier bereits mehrfach mit links bewiesen hat, Regeln GIBT.


----------



## stelzze (1. März 2009)

ist wirklich echt kacke


----------



## Redryujin (1. März 2009)

Hi,

Kannte mal jemanden der hieß Vaselina war aber auch lange her aber der Name wurde auch gesperrt. Und Nein es war kein RPG Server.

Mfg
Redryujin


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Elenie schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt machs dir mal nicht so einfach.
> 
> zu 1. Du hast die Regeln ignoriert und dir einen Namen gegeben, der nicht RP-Konform ist. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, du weißt das auch. Du hast niemanden gefragt, sondern für dich einfach beschlossen, dass dich die Regeln nicht interessieren. Und jetzt wunderst du dich, dass der GM den Namen schnell und unkompliziert zu ändern verlangt? Was hätte er deiner Meinung nach machen sollen, dich um Erlaubnis fragen, dich 5 Minütchen über die Regeln informieren und weitere 5 Minuten deine Proteste anhören?
> 
> ...



zu 1. Wer entscheidet das das der Name nicht Regelkonform ist ? zb heißt der Obstverkäufer in Dalaran Apfelzweig und über Harris Pilton und Mc Goyver wird wohl jeder schon geschmunzelt haben ! Sind das Rollenspielkonforme NPC Namen ?

zu 2. Weil ich schon einige gemeldet hab und die gibts teilweise immer noch ! 

zu 3. Noch vor 3 Monaten dauerte die Bearbeitung eines Tickets 15 Minuten und jetzt ? Ach und die die das Namensticket schreiben beschäftigen den GM nicht ? 


*Außerdem will ich mal was klarstellen !*

Vielleicht hab ichs falsch rübergebracht aber es ging mir nicht darum ob Baggygirl nun ein RP Konformer Name ist oder nicht der Name ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnurzpiepegal es geht um die zwangsweise Umbenennung generell !

Zum eine seh ich keinen Sinn drin bei den Namen auf RP Verträglichkeit zu achten wenn mir dann im Chat Sätze wie "Ey gib 50g ich wiln maunt kaufen"
oder "dan fik dich doch blöder Noob" entgegenhallen ! 
Zum anderen finde das hier dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet werden um anderen Spielern das Leben schwer zu machen !

Nehmen wir an Du bist ein Tank oder ein Heiler und Du bist gut , sehr gut sogar , viele Leute fragen dich ob du mit Ihnen in die Ini oder den SZ willst .
Aber es gibt Spieler die mögen dich nicht weil du Sie zB in einer Ini rausgeschmissen hast weil Sie auf alles Bedarf machten . 
Nun kommen wir zum Kern der Sache , der Spieler will dir eins auswischen , aber wie ? 
Er hat Glück Dein Name klingt wie irgendein Gott , der Name ist aus einem Buch oder sonst irgendwas . 
Also schreibt er ein Ticket wegen Deinem Namen und Du mußt Dich umbenennen . 
Der gute Ruf ist futsch weil Dich gibts ja nicht mehr ! Gut Deine Freunde und die Gilde wissen es und es spricht sich dann auch langsam irgendwann rum aber es entsteht ein Schaden und Deine Spielfreude leidet darunter und wer weiß vielleicht klingt ja Dein nächster Name auch nach einem Gott oder ist nicht Regelkonform !

Versteht Ihr worauf ich hinaus will , die GM`s werden nur aktiv wenn sich jemand über den Namen beschwert und der Rest ist Auslegungssache des GM`s !

Und bevor hier einer sagt sowas gibt es nicht , es ist so passiert , auf unserem Server !

Es geht hier nicht um mich sondern um eine andere Person wollte ich nur noch erwähnen .


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. März 2009)

Im Übrigen: 

Mal abgesehen davon ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht^^

Wenn ihr WoW spielt, erklärt ihr euch mit den Regeln einverstanden, wenns euch nicht passt, dann spielt nicht (:


----------



## Sylwa (1. März 2009)

Ich musste vor 2 Jahren schon mein "Chucknorris" umbenennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((( *HEUL*


----------



## Technocrat (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^



Du hast bekommen, was Du verdient hast. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du nicht mal die Regeln lesen kannst, ist das doch Deine Schuld.


----------



## Benrok (1. März 2009)

Ich finde auch dass namen wir supermegaschadowtöterkillerbäm nicht gut für das rp klima sind allerdings gibt es in wow kein rp mehr ...


----------



## Nania (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> zu 1. Wer entscheidet das das der Name nicht Regelkonform ist ? zb heißt der Obstverkäufer in Dalaran Apfelzweig und über Harris Pilton und Mc Goyver wird wohl jeder schon geschmunzelt haben ! Sind das Rollenspielkonforme NPC Namen ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



1. Weil es Blizzard sind, die den NPC's die Namen geben. Da sieht die Sache wohl ein bisschen anders aus. Ich weiß nicht, wie das mit den Lizenzrechten aussieht, aber die wird ein Spieler wohl in keinem Falle bezahlt haben. 

2. Wenn es dir sowieso sch**ß egal ist, ob der Namen nun RP-konform ist, oder nicht, dann eröffne nicht so einen Thread. Blizzard hat das Recht zu "Zwangsumnennungen", wenn du die Regeln nicht lesen kannst, können wir dir leider nicht helfen. 

3. Wenn es schon bei den Namen losgeht, kann man nicht erwarten, dass die Leute sich rollenspielgemäß verhalten. Das ist einfach so. Es liegt am einzelnen. Genauso wie es Foren gibt, wo man nicht beim dritten Post mimimimimimi lesen muss. Oder Geflame. Oder Ähnliches. Wenn sich einer oder zwei falsch verhalten, ziehen immer mehr nach und damit schafft man kein Rollenspielgefühl. 

Und natürlich ist DSA NICHT rundenbasiert, sonder NUR die Kampfrunden sind rundenbasiert. An sonsten können die Charaktere untereinander agieren, wie sie wollen. Und wenn halt einer zwei Stunden gar nichts sagt.


----------



## magicschmied (1. März 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ok, lieber TE, ich geh jetzt garnicht mal darauf ein was du für alberne Namen benutzt, und das diese tatsächlich geändert gehören. Worauf ich aber eingehen will sind 2 Punkte die beweisen das du KEINE ahnung hast wovon du redest:
> 
> 1. Dein Zitat : *Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen dort wird normal gesprochen und die Leute haben normale Namen und nichts mit mittelalterlichem Gerede und Namensgebung !'
> 
> ...



Na nur gut das es selbsternannte Experten wie Dich gibt die mich darauf hinweisen das ich keine Ahnung habe .

1. zu den Namen : Roscoe und Garth sind zwar nicht allzu häufige aber doch üblich englische Namen und Kylearan könnte schottisch sein . Das die Figuren in einem englischsprachigen Spiel nicht Harald oder Paul heißen ist logisch .

2. Entschuldige bitte das ich nicht Expertenmäßig Sätze zitiere , ich hab das Spiel vor (weiß nicht genau) 25 , 26 Jahren als 13 oder 14 jähriger gespielt und ich empfand es damals als normalsprachlich .

3. Ich habe die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung benutzt wie zb auch in Computerzeitschriften verwendet wird und dort steht "Rundenbasierendes Stategie oder Rollenspiel" 

4. Ich gebe auch ehrlich zu das ich kein Experte von "Pen & Paper Rollenspielen mit rundenbasiertem Kampfsytem" bin . ^^
Es ging mir nur darum auf den Unterschied zu WOW hinzuweisen das ja ein "Computerisiertes Rollen und Strategiespiel mit echtzeitbasiertem Kampfsystem" ist .

5. Ist es ein Name bzw eine Personenbezeichnung zwar in englisch aber es ist eine ! Beweis --> es gibt auch im deutschen Personenbezeichnungen wie zB Ziegenpeter ( ne nicht die Krankheit ^^ )= Peter der die Ziegen hütet oder Töpferklaus oder zb Kuhhirte bezeichnet auch einen Beruf und eine Person gleichzeitig . Baggygirl = Taschenmädchen = eine weibliche Person die viele Taschen hat oder trägt . 

Und nun ? Ich habe das bewußt nicht eher geschrieben weil es mir nicht um baggygirl ( O gott ich kann den Namen nicht mehr hören der nervt ! ^^
) ging sondern um den allgemeinen Vorgang .

Wie gesagt bei einem Spiel in dem ich als mittelalterlicher Kämpfer mit Rüstung und Zauber von einem Wühlobot mit nem Schneidlaser angegriffen werden kann oder mit Zaubern gegen Panzer ( Verwüster ) und Kanonen kämpfe , wo es Hubschrauber und Greifen gibt finde ich die Diskussion um RP gemäße Namen eh total GAGA ! 

SORRY ABER DAS IST NICHT PERSÖNLICH GEMEINT !


----------



## Elenie (1. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> zu 1. Wer entscheidet das das der Name nicht Regelkonform ist ? zb heißt der Obstverkäufer in Dalaran Apfelzweig und über Harris Pilton und Mc Goyver wird wohl jeder schon geschmunzelt haben ! Sind das Rollenspielkonforme NPC Namen ?
> 
> zu 2. Weil ich schon einige gemeldet hab und die gibts teilweise immer noch !
> 
> zu 3. Noch vor 3 Monaten dauerte die Bearbeitung eines Tickets 15 Minuten und jetzt ? Ach und die die das Namensticket schreiben beschäftigen den GM nicht ?



Zu 1. Der Gamemaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dir steht es natürlich frei, mit dem Spiel aufzuhören, wenn dir die Maßnahmen nicht passen oder du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst. Leider ist es zu einer Art Volkskrankheit geworden, sich selbst um Regeln nicht zu scheren, aber dann einen Zwergenaufstand anzuzetteln wenn einem was nicht passt und zu erwarten, dass die Welt sich dann um einen dreht.

2. Hui, und wieder dreht sich die Welt nicht um dich *tröst* Wie du netterweise sagt, "teilweise gibt es sie noch". Also wird das wohl bedeuten, dass sich die Programmierer um einige Bugs gekümmert haben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es wird seine Gründe haben, warum andere Bugs noch nicht behoben wurden. 

3. Hättest du dich an die Regeln gehalten, müsste nun niemand wegen dir ein Ticket schreiben und dem GM somit unnütze Arbeit aufhalsen. Ich sehe, dass du dir alle Mühe gibst, die Schuld ausschließlich bei den anderen zu suchen, während du das arme Opfer bist. 



> Zum eine seh ich keinen Sinn drin bei den Namen auf RP Verträglichkeit zu achten wenn mir dann im Chat Sätze wie "Ey gib 50g ich wiln maunt kaufen"
> oder "dan fik dich doch blöder Noob" entgegenhallen !


*Macht ein Zeichen von einer sich drehenden Welt* Es ist absolut unwichtig, ob und wo du einen Sinn drin siehst. Halt dich an die Regeln oder ignorier sie, deine Sache. Aber wenn du sie ignorierst, dann lebe mit den Konsequenzen und beschwer dich nicht. Und wieder schiebst du alles auf andere "Die schreiben blöde Sachen im Chat, also brauch ich mich auch nicht an die Regeln zu halten".



> Zum anderen finde das hier dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet werden um anderen Spielern das Leben schwer zu machen !


Was heißt, das Leben schwer machen? Mir macht in WoW niemand das Leben schwer, wie soll das gehen? Das ist ein Spiel im Internet. Wenn ich mit irgendetwas nicht klarkomme, dann kündige ich das Abo und bin weg. Du spielst es, weil du es willst. Warum sind es immer die anderen? 



> Nehmen wir an Du bist ein Tank oder ein Heiler und Du bist gut , sehr gut sogar , viele Leute fragen dich ob du mit Ihnen in die Ini oder den SZ willst .
> Aber es gibt Spieler die mögen dich nicht weil du Sie zB in einer Ini rausgeschmissen hast weil Sie auf alles Bedarf machten .
> Nun kommen wir zum Kern der Sache , der Spieler will dir eins auswischen , aber wie ?
> Er hat Glück Dein Name klingt wie irgendein Gott , der Name ist aus einem Buch oder sonst irgendwas .
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ihr es schafft, euch Namen zu geben, die ständig umbenannt werden müssen. In meinen fast 4 Jahren WoW-Zeit und etlichen Chars gabs bei mir noch NIE einen Char-Namen, den man hätte kritisieren können. Naja, außer Geschmacklich vielleicht, aber, über Geschmack läßt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nehmen wir mal an, dem wäre so, wie du sagst. Tja, dann werd ich mich mal hinsetzen müssen und mir überlegen müssen, warum das geschehen ist. Habe ich gegen eine geltende Regel verstoßen, oder wurde mir das zu Unrecht angetan? Kann ich mit der Änderung leben? Was habe ich nun für Möglichkeiten? Welche von diesen Möglichkeiten gefallen mir, welche nicht? Was werde ich also tun, wie gehe ich nun damit um? Und nein, ich würde niemals einen Thread in irgendeinem Forum eröffnen, um meinem Ärger Luft zu lassen. Bringt nämlich rein garnichts, destruktiver gehts nicht mehr. Zudem besteht erhöhte Gefahr, dass man keine Zustimmung erhält, da die meisten Forenuser keine Lust mehr auf die ewigen Weinereien anderer haben. Damit mein ich die Gesamtheit der Wein-Threads.



> Versteht Ihr worauf ich hinaus will , die GM`s werden nur aktiv wenn sich jemand über den Namen beschwert und der Rest ist Auslegungssache des GM`s !


Du hast es erfasst!! Und jetzt? Ist das das eigentliche Thema, auf dass du hinauswolltest? 
So ist das Leben. Aber du hast Glück, du kannst selbst entscheiden, ob du damit leben kannst oder nicht. Kündige deinen Vertrag und schon bist du den Machenschaften der GMs nicht mehr ausgesetzt. In anderen Bereichen des Leben geht das leider nicht so leicht.



> Es geht hier nicht um mich sondern um eine andere Person wollte ich nur noch erwähnen .


Jaja, und wieder die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid, aber ich höre von dir nichts anderes, als dass andere immer alles "verschulden" und du armer Bub das auslöffeln musst. Ich denke, du bist einfach nur sauer, da du dich ungerecht behandelt und übergangen fühlst und magst dir hier nun Luft verschaffen und event. auch Zustimmung holen. Ich kann deinen Ärger ja verstehen, wer mag schon gern übergangen werden, aber trotzdem solltest du dir mehr Gedanken machen, als die Schuld einfach nur bei den anderen zu suchen.

Oder um das Ganze zu vereinfachen, eine Geschichte: Ein Mann steht vor einem Obstladen, nimmt eine Weintraube, isst sie und geht dann weg. Der Obstverkäufer sieht es und schreit dem Mann hinterher. Ein Polizist, der zufällig in der Nähe stand, hört es, kommt angelaufen. So, wenn ich nun deine Argumentation in meine Geschichte einbaue, dann würde der Mann nun sagen, dass der Polizist sich gefälligst um richtige Probleme kümmern sollte, davon gäbe es schließlich genug. Außerdem habe er nicht das Recht, einfach so die Personalien des Mannes aufzunehmen. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn der Polizist nun eingreift und die Bestrafung des Regelverstoßes einleitet (Du bist nicht bestraft worden, dein Name sollte geändert werden, aber ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich mein). Und der Obstverkäufer solle keinen Aufstand machen und den Polizisten von der Arbeit abhalten mit seinen unwichtigen Problemchen.  Der Weintrauben-Dieb selbst ist natürlich an allem totaaaaal unschuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht der Mann stellt die Regeln auf, er darf sich nach ihnen richten oder es sein lassen. In jedem Fall muss er sich mit den Konsequenzen zurecht finden müssen.


----------



## ikarus275 (2. März 2009)

Mein Gott was für ein Drama um einen bescheuerten Char Namen. Baggygirl würd ich eher mit einer Obdachlosen asozieren, so eine die in der Mülltonne rumwühlt. War halt ein schwachsinniger Name, sieh es ein und lass das rumweinen hier.


----------



## Doncalzone (2. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Bei Namen wie Roter Bulle ist es schon schwachsinnig wahrscheinlich wegen RED BULL denke ich , aber bei Cesar fällt mir nichts mehr ein



Dummheit muß bestraft werden, mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Viel muß eh nicht mehr gesagt werden. Das meißte wurde schon vorweg geschrieben.

Da die wenigstens Lust haben sich die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bzw die Serverbedingungen durchzulesen ist klar das solche FRagen zustande kommen wieso Cesar gebannt wird. Namen die einen (Adels)titel einschließen, und das tut Cesar ode Cäsar, Ceasar nunmal sind auf einem RP-Server nicht willkommen

PS: RoXXar, Brainsuxker und ähnliche kreativlosen Namen werden früher oder später zu 95% auch gebannt. Macht euch einfach mal mehr Gedanken zu eurem Charakter bevor ihr am Ende alle WoW-foren dieser Welt vollspammt wie "gemein" die GM's doch alle sind... recht haben sie!

Noch eins zum magischen Schmied... du bekommst in solchen Situationen IMMER eine Email. IMMER. Schau in deinen Account schon weißt du wo die mail hingeschickt wurde.


----------



## ReWahn (2. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Ja und Johannes darf man nicht heißen wegen Johannes dem Täufer Nynphe nicht weil das eine Sexuelle Anspielung ist ( sein könnte ) Heidi nicht wegen Heidi Klum usw usf wenn ich so argumentiere fällt mir zu jedem Namen ein Grund für ein Verbot ein !
> 
> Ist doch albern so eine Argumentation !



Schonmal an 'echte' RP-Namen gedacht?
Denk ir einen entsprechenden Namen aus. 
Bist du dafür zu unkreativ, google nach nem Name-Generator.
Voila, du hast nen Namen, an dem sich keiner stört.


----------



## Don vom See (2. März 2009)

Jedenfalls ist klar, daß Blizzard ihre Namensdatenbank regelmässig mit internationalen Datenbanken mit Warenzeichen und Markennamen abgleichen. Da kommt es schonmal vor dass Ihr die entsprechende Marke nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den Name gelöscht wird...


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. März 2009)

Ich versteh hingegen die Leuten icht ,die sich auf einen RP realm einloggen und dort Chars wie "Skullsplitta" (in usnerer gilde) oder "Mixxa" erstellen.

Aufnachfrage hin, wird gesagt ,dass sie kein RP spielen wollen und RP eh blöd finden.

Kann mir jemand sagen,was trotzdem der anreiz ist dann für sie,sich auf einen RP-PvE Realm zu spielen? ,)
Auf PvP Realm würden sie nur untergehen.
auf einem PvE Realm ..das klignt als müsste man auch was können.
Oh RP-PvE..das klingt wie PvE-light... oder wie?


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. März 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> Was haben dann Warpkerne und Warpspulen in WOW verlornen?




Warum legst du bitte den Umfang eines Fantasywelt fest?
Wenn die Entwickler meinen,dass sowas durchaus konform mit der Lore geht,die sie selbst sich erdacht haben?

Du kannst D&D , shadowrun und soweit..also der Spaß für 5 Männer an dunklen samstag abenden , sowieso nicht mit WoW vergleichen,oder?
Wenn D&D sagt,dass in ihrer Welt keine Schußwaffen gibt, warum sollte WoW deswegen dazu nein sagen?

Housing wurde wahrscheinlich bisher nicht implementiert,da sich noch zu große Probleme dadurch ergeben würden, oder Blizzard waren andere contenterweiterungen wichtiger.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2009)

Ich find Namensanpassungen auf RP-Servern wichtig. Wer keinen Bock auf ein bisschen ANPASSUNG bzgl. RP nach außen hin hat (niemand sagt was von RP-Zwang in Internen Chats, Gilden oder Raids), ist auf nem RP-Server relativ falsch. Lustig sind auch die Typen, die aufm RP-Server Sachen raushauen wie "Oh die RP-Polizei ist wieder da" oder "Ihr könnt mir garnichts, mich kann hier niemand zum RP zwingen". Die verstehen das vor allem gern mal falsch, weil sie glauben irgendwer würde sie zwingen im Mittelalterlichen Phrasen zu kommunizieren, dabei gehts nur um das Unterbinden von "lol" "rofl" oder unsäglich blödsinnigen Abkürzungen wie "LFG 4 MC" (ok, das stammt schon fast aus der Retro-Kiste *g*).

@TE: Englische Begriffe oder Begriffe aus dem denglischen Sprachgebrauch auf nem deutschen RP-Realm sind halt nicht RP-Konform. Girl, Baby, Boy, Shadow, Burn oder Roxxor .. alles unpassend. *g*


----------



## Bobo Rasta (2. März 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Du kannst D&D , shadowrun und soweit..also der Spaß für 5 Männer an dunklen samstag abenden , sowieso nicht mit WoW vergleichen,oder?



Ne, das darf man auch nicht. In Shadowrun wäre ein Name wie "Baggygirl" oder auch das immer wieder gern zitierte "Shadowkiller" ja wieder ein ganz normaler Strassenname für einen Runner...

Man könnte jetzt spekulieren, ob diese ganzen Namen in WoW evtl. daher rühren, dass das alles Anhänger des Pen & Paper Rollenspiels Shadowrun sind... aber ich wette, 99% dieser Namensgeber können nicht mal mit dem Begriff "Pen & Paper" was anfangen und kennen Shadowrun höchstens als den mittelklassischen Ego-Shooter von der X-Box 360, der mit dem Pen & Paper Rollenspiel eigentlich rein gar nix gemein hatte, als den Namen. 

Egal, find auf jeden Fall auch, so Namen haben in WoW irgendwie nix verloren und es freut mich zu hören, dass da einige ihre Chars mal umbenennen mussten...


----------



## Tony B. (2. März 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Was für ein "toller" Name -.-
> ...



^^ zum Glück ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nie mehr Wow Kids


----------



## Cutlan (2. März 2009)

.Bobo Rasta

.Warum legst du bitte den Umfang eines Fantasywelt fest?
.Wenn die Entwickler meinen,dass sowas durchaus konform mit der Lore geht,die sie selbst sich erdacht haben?


Nun wer legt den Umfang eines Namens in einer Fantasywelt.

Würde ich einen gnomen ing/schmied spielen würde ich auch auf die Idee kommen Ihn Fummler zu nennen.
Oder einen zwerg der Bergbau betreibt Trüffelschwein. Genauso KarlHeinzPeter als Namen .... die Namen gab es auch vor über 1000 Jahren ;-)

.ZAM:

.@TE: Englische Begriffe oder Begriffe aus dem denglischen Sprachgebrauch auf nem deutschen RP-Realm sind halt .nicht RP-Konform. Girl, Baby, Boy, Shadow, Burn oder Roxxor .. alles unpassend. *g*

Vor 150 Jahren war franzöisch "in" , bis vor 600 Jahren war latein "hipp" usw

aber wie kam der name Zam zustande? ^^

Cutlan => Cut= der schnitt einer Klinge, Lan= wie LAN halt und Atlantis ^^ und fertig war der Name meines Mondelfens der bei Orcs und Oger aufwuchs ^^ aber die Herkunftgeschichte würde nun wirklich den Rahmen sprengen ^^

mfg


----------



## Zerleena (2. März 2009)

also so viele rennen rum, ega ob nun RP Server oder nicht, die damit kommen, dass Namen doch eh egal sind und viele einen feuchten drauf geben wie sie sich selbst nennen. Ok, da kommen nunmal solche Kreationen zustande. Finde aber gut, dass es manche auch mit so nem Ticket erwischt, denn wenn das allzusehr ausufert mit solchen schon weit mehr als grenzwertigen von Fantasy-Namen entfernten Namen machts auch keinen Spaß mehr. Ich queste halt nicht unbedingt so gern mit Leuten wie Shadowkiller oder ImbaR0xx0r oder Bierbüchse.

Ok, jemand der viel Romane liest oder bissl mit Schreiben was am Hut hat hat auch mehr Fantasy um nen schönen Namen zu finden. ich geb zu, ich hing dann auch vor der Charnamen-Erstellung und mir fiel echt nix ein. Da greif ich auch dazu mal auf andere Namen zurück und suche mir einen aus, der zur Rasse und aber auch zur Klasse passt. Jeder Depp kann sich nen WoW char machen aber die wenigsten machen sich mal bissl Mühe am Char rumzufeilen statt nur randomize, irgend nen sinnlosen Namen und erstellen zu drücken.

Meine Namen z.B. sind

Kelos (mein kleiner Troll-Jäger)
Morgânâ (meine Untote Todesritterin)
Kazragore und Lorthiras (beides Hexer Orc und Untoter)

sicher gabs die auch schonmal woanders aber ich fand sie dennoch passend und das ist es was ich meine. WEnn ich Leute treffe die Namen in so ner Richtung haben, schätz ich die im ersteindruck schonmal positiver ein als einen Lêgólâshunter oder so. 

Mittelalter ist das Spiel nicht eher Fantasy und ja warum sollte ein ingenieur nicht sowas wie ein Bike basteln? Ich meine, das Flugmount ( wie z.B. das Taxi in Sholazar) hat doch Fantasycharakter, wie es so schön zusammengeschustert aussieht, so nebenbei mal angemerkt.


----------



## Impostor (2. März 2009)

in dem Gejammer merkt man ganz deutlich wer erst mit WoW sich mit Warcraft beschäftigt hat

Nur mal als Tipp:

WoW hat mit Mittelalter soviel zu tun wie Angie Merkel mit einem Model
und zwar garnix, wenn ihr ein Mittelalter MMORPG wollt, spielt Herr der Ringe

Technik war schon seit Warcraft 2 ganz groß dabei. PUNKT
Wer sich also über Mopeds, Panzer, Flugzeuge und Raumschiffbauteile aufregt hat nun mal keine Ahnung

Und erklärt mal, warum ich so wie eine Transe aus dem Rokoko reden sollte, wenn alle NPCs in allen Büchern und Spielen ganz Normal Hochdeutsch bzw. Englisch mit mir reden?

Und wenn es kein RP mehr gibt, tja, dann kennt ihr eben die Falschen Leute und bemüht euch selbst nicht mal drum, aber da kann euch auch keiner mehr helfen
nicht suchen und dann sich auslassen das es angeblich keines gibt

Tja, und der TE
irgendwie wirkt der wie ein kleiner Terrier, diese Langhaarratten
die ganze Zeit am kleffen, aber mehr wie Heiße Luft kommt nicht bei raus
wer sich auf einen RP-Realm begibt und wegen eines dummen Namen zurecht gemaßregelt wird, da gibts kein schön reden oder raus reden
Und das andere Namen auch scheiße sind ist auch kein Grund, das wie mit zu schnell fahren, wenn man erwischt wurde, sollte man wenigsten kapieren das man murks gebaut hat und nich wie ein Kiddy rumjammern

Da ist das Biologische Alter auch egal und auch unerheblich dafür das der TE sich wie ein Kiddy aufführt, denn die Schlimmsten der Sorte sind die, die aus dem Alter längst raus sind


----------



## Agrimor (2. März 2009)

Bobo schrieb:


> Ne, das darf man auch nicht. In Shadowrun wäre ein Name wie "Baggygirl" oder auch das immer wieder gern zitierte "Shadowkiller" ja wieder ein ganz normaler Strassenname für einen Runner...
> 
> Man könnte jetzt spekulieren, ob diese ganzen Namen in WoW evtl. daher rühren, dass das alles Anhänger des Pen & Paper Rollenspiels Shadowrun sind... aber ich wette, 99% dieser Namensgeber können nicht mal mit dem Begriff "Pen & Paper" was anfangen und kennen Shadowrun höchstens als den mittelklassischen Ego-Shooter von der X-Box 360, der mit dem Pen & Paper Rollenspiel eigentlich rein gar nix gemein hatte, als den Namen.




Da möchte ich bei der Gelegenheit mal an das Uralt Shadowrun für das SNES erinnern. Kann man mit aktuellen PCs immer noch sehr gut mit Emulator spielen. War meiner Meinung nach die beste Shadowrunumsetzung für einen PC/Konsole (dicke Story, alles dabei, was man von Shadowrun so kennt). Und Dank der mittlerweile guten Emulatortechnik siehts sogar besser aus, als damals auf dem SNES ^^


----------



## Masouka (2. März 2009)

oh man eigentlich hab ich mir ja geschworen niemals was in diesem Forum zu schreiben , aber jetzt muss ich doch mal ran .

1. NEIN ich hab nicht alle posts gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. An den TE.....also was die Sache mit RP-Namen angeht : zuerst einmal ENGLISCH ist nicht Teil der Welt auf einem DEUTSCHEN Server.....jetzt kann man argumentieren : "Aber " Deutsch" gibt es ja auch nicht !"...stimmt...aber irgendeine Art der Kommunikation braucht es nunmal in in diesem Fall auf einem deutschen Server steht nunmal das Deutsche stellvertretend für die Sprachen der Warcraft Welt . Kleines Beispiel: Wenn man Herr der Ringe auf Deutsch kuckt sagt da auch keiner " cool " " Nice".....ganz einfach weil es dort kein England gibt ...keine Englische Sprache usw....denn alles was die Deutsche Sprache dort zu suchen hat ist uns die Inhalte zu vermitteln ...denn wenn alle Elben dort die ganze Zeit ( im Film! ) elbisch reden würde könntest du wahrscheinlich nicht viel verstehen. Obwohl sie natürlich in ihrer Welt ...die der Film repräsentiert genau das tun !

3. Natürlich soll man in einem Rollenspiel die Rolle spielen die man gerne einnehmen will, ABER !! : du kommst nicht in einen leeren Raum den du nur mit deiner Präsenz und deinen Ideen zu fühlen hast .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du bewegst dich in einer fiktiven Welt die eine gewisse Geschichte , eine Tradition , einen Hintergrund hat ...in der es bestimmte Regeln gibt. Du bist Teil einer Welt die bestimmten Regeln unterworfen ist . Das heißt wenn du Rollenspiel betreibst musst du deine Figur immer an diesen Regeln orientieren ...wie im realen Leben auch ist deine Figur von ihrer Vorgeschichte beeinflusst *und die Vorgeschichte widerum* von den Ereignissen, Institutionen, Personen und der Geschichte sowie dem aktuellen Zustand dieser Welt. 

*Ein paar Beispiele dazu :*

*A)* _nehmen wir einmal eine Welt in der es normal ist, dass sagen wir mal 90% aller dort lebenden Individuen an ein bestimmtes Götterbild glauben , nehmen wir weiterhin an dass dieses Götterbild 3 verschiedenartige Götter umfasst die für verschieden Aspekte des Lebens stehen . Der Glaube an diese Götter ist also Grundlage des Großteils der in dieser Welt bekannten Zivilisation. Der Glaube an diese Götter und ihre Existenz ist etwas dass von 90% der dort Lebenden nicht bezweifelt wird und Teil ihres normalen alltäglichen Lebens ist .
Jemand der in diese Welt geboren wird ( und zwar irgendwo in den 90% Teil) und dem sein ganzes Leben lang immer wieder diese 3 Götter begegnen ( also nicht real , sondern als Teil dieser Welt ) , der mit seinen Eltern seid er ein kleines Kind ist jeden 4. Tag den Tempel nahe seines kleinen Heimatortes besucht um dort einem Gottesdienst beizuwohnen, der von seiner Großmutter Märchen erzählt bekommt von den Göttern und wie sie diese Welt erschuffen .....der brauch schon eine gute Erklärung seines Lebensweges warum er nicht an diese Götter glaubt ._

_Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist dass es einfach in der Welt die Warcraft kreiert hat bestimmte Sachen gibt die man entweder einfach als gegeben akzeptieren muss , weil sie einfach Teil der Welt sind in der dein Charakter aufgewachsen ist  ( weil der ist nicht einfach so auf level 1 und im Alter von 20 , 30 oder 80 Jahren in die Welt gefallen und war plötzlich da....wobei ...interessante Geschichte ...ich schweife ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder ...wenn du ( wie fast 99% aller Spieler ) halt etwas spielen willst das vom Regelbild dieser Welt abweicht ...dann musst du eine sehr fundierte und gute Erklärung dafür abliefern warum dein Charakter eben nicht so ist wie ein Großteil der Welt ist .... es gehört eben mehr dazu als zu sagen " ich bin von einem Dämonen beseelt " oder ähnlicher " cooler " Kram ....._

** _ein ganz einfaches Beispiel ist wenn man sich selbst fragt : "hätte meine Mutter mich so genannt?" ....Hätte eine Mutter in der Welt von Warcraft ihr ( höchstwahrscheinlich Blutelfenkind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Baggygirl genannt ...eine Mutter die die Worte " Baggy " und "girl "....nicht einmal kennen kann weil es  - wie gesagt - keine englische Sprache dort geben kann , ihr Kind also Baggygirl nennen können , rein technisch schon nicht möglich . Ich muss an dieser Stelle zugeben ich weiß an sich auch garnicht worauf der Name abzielt...ist der Char ein Mädchen das gern Baggy-Pants anzieht oder hört sie Hip Hop ? ...ach auch egal ich denke es ist klar was ich mit Punkt B bezwecken wollte._

*C)* _Ein weiter Punkt ist , dass ein Name auf einem Rollenspiel-Server den erstellten Charakter repräsentiert. Auf normalen Servern ist es ja gut möglich dass der Name nichts mit dem Char zu tun haben muss ( obwohl ich das auch dümmlich finde ) weil er dort mehr ein Statement über den Spieler ist ...es geht auf solchen Servern eben mehr um das Spiel als Spiel und weniger um das Spiel als Teil einer Welt...ähnlich wie bei einer gepflegten Runde Counter Strike repräsentiert dort der Name also den hinter dem Char sitzenden Spieler , seine Einstellungen, seine Sprache und das was er mit dem Name zum Ausdruck bringen will .
GANZ ANDERS auf einem Rollespiel-Server. Hier ist der Charakter Teil einer Welt und als Teil dieser repräsentiert der Name den Charakter den man dort spielt und nicht den Spieler ...den Spieler ...den gibt es nämlich genaugenommen garnicht ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : verrückte Sache was ...). _

*D)* _Wenn man bei den Ursprüngen bleibt kommt noch ein weiterer Faktor hinzu : Die Abstammung, denn ein Name wird nicht unbedingt so sehr direkt von der Geschichte und den Ereignissen der Welt beeinflusst ( siehe Punkt A ) , aber die verschiedenen Völker haben ihre Namen im Laufe dieser - und beeinflusst durch diese - Geschichte entwickelt. Man muss natürlich nicht eins zu eins diese Namen übernehmen aber um es etwas zu illustrieren ein Volk in dem Namen wie : Thrall, Grom, Torg, Grommash usw weiter zum gebräuchlichen Sprachbild gehören da würden Sachen wie Thalandriel Sternenglanz , oder Heiko schon etwas ungewöhnlich sein ...nicht ?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*noch ein paar Sachen die ich dazu einfach mal zusammenzitieren möchte um das ganze abzurunden.*

*beginnend mit dem Richtlinien von Blizzard geklaut vom Post von Ocian ( sorry! )*

_Namen, die unter folgende Kategorien fallen, werden auf einem Rollenspiel Server von World of Warcraft als unangebracht erachtet. Eine Erklärung zu jeder Kategorie erhalten Sie, indem Sie auf folgende Links klicken.

* Satzbruchstücke oder komplette Sätze (Gilt nicht für Gildennamen)
* Bezug zur wirklichen Welt
* Enthält &#8220;Leet&#8221; oder &#8220;Dudespeak&#8221;
* Titel, die die Immersion stören_

*dazu dann weiterhin die Definition von Immersion laut Wikipedia bezogen auf virtuelle Realitäten ( link : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immersion_(virtuelle_Realität) Stand 2.3.2009 )*

_Immersion ist ein Bewusstseinszustand, bei dem der Betroffene auf Grund einer fesselnden und anspruchsvollen (künstlichen) Umgebung eine Verminderung der Wahrnehmung seiner eigenen Person erlebt. Damit beschreibt der Begriff "Immersion" - ähnlich der filmischen Immersion - im Kontext der virtuellen Realität das Eintauchen in eine künstliche Welt._

*ebenfalls aus diesem Wikipedia-Artikel*

_player: Die Spielfigur ist ein Mittel zur Beeinflussung der Spielwelt.
avatar: Die Spielfigur ist ein Repräsentant des Spielers in der Spielwelt. Spieler sprechen in der dritten Person über die Spielfigur.
character: Computerspieler identifizieren sich mit der Spielfigur und sprechen in der ersten Person über sie.
persona: Die Spielfigur ist Teil der Identität des Computerspielers. Er spielt keine Figur in einer virtuellen Welt, er ist selbst in einer virtuellen Welt._

*wobei die ersten 2 ( player und avatar ) den Betrieb auf normalen Servern beschreiben und " character "das was auf einem RP-Server der Zustand ist / sein sollte . Persona klammer ich mal aus ...da es sich hierbei eher um eine extreme ( krankhafte ? ) Ausprägung handelt. Das hat mit dem Thema ansich nichts zu tun und ist eine Sache für sich .

Kurz gefasst ( weil mich persönlich das auch tierisch nervt das Leute selbstbewusst mit solchen Namen auf RP-Servern rumrennen ) : Wenn ich das Spiel spiele möchte ich in der Zeit in eine andere Welt eintauchen, sowie das eben auch Leute tun die sich eine Film anschauen , Musik hören , ein gutes Buch lesen etc....
oder noch ganz anders Wenn ich mir Amon Amarth anhöre will ich auch nicht plötzlich ein blöndes Girlie ins Bild hüpfen sehen und " oops I did it again " trällern hören .

Ich habe fertig .
der Seb *


----------



## Pacster (2. März 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Leute ihre Chars immer so pubertär möchtegern-komisch benennen müssen. Ich meine ich habe auch einen "Pacster" und einen "bankx" und "bankxx"-Char...aber das sind alles banktwinks, mit denen ich niemals wirklich aktiv spielen würde. Über solche Namen wie Defdose kann man mal 3 Sekunden schmunzeln und dann fangen sie an zu nerven. Es geht nicht mal so sehr darum, dass die Namen die Welt zerstören....sondern darum, dass solche Namen mich permanent daran erinnern wie hohl/unreif der Typ hinter dem Char wahrscheinlich ist.
Andererseits braucht Blizz sich kaum über die Namensgebung zu beklagen weil wenn alle Spieler so erfinderisch wären wie Blizz dann würden die Tauren alle Butterblume, Gänseblümchen, Sumpfdotterblume oder Hufeisen heißen...und die Menchen hießen alle einfach nur Thomas, Stefan, Michael, Christian, Kevin, Matthias.....und das wäre auch nicht viel besser als Defdose.  Man muss sich ja nur mal anschauen wie gnadenlos die in den Sturmgipfeln Skandinavien ausgeschlachtet haben. Da hat sich doch sicher irgendein Intelligenzbolzen hingesetzt und stupide die 100 populärsten Namen Norwegens aus irgendeiner Liste abgetippt....


----------



## Falke80 (2. März 2009)

Also, ich denke, es sind mehr namen möglich, als viele hier denken, auch auf RP servern. selbst namen wie shadowrunner oder ähnliches dürfen mir ner passenden hintergrundgeschicht selbst dort machbar sein und GM würden sie bei passender erklärung wieder zulassen. Allerdings gibt es eindeutig auch namen, die in onlinespielen, speziel wow und noch spezieller auf RP-servern,  eigentlich nix zu suchen haben.


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

Mein Todesritter auf einem RP-Realm heist Capslock... Hatte bis jetzt 2 beschwerden, dass mein Name nicht RP mäßig wäre. 
Der Konter: "Wärst du ein RPer wüsstest du garnicht, was Capslock ist, und es wäre für dich auch nur ein Name wie Käptain I'glu und Karen "Ich nix Karibu".
Dieses Argument hat sogar bei einem GM schon gezogen.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Mein Kumpel musste den Namen seines Chars ändern weil er Weedlord hieß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (2. März 2009)

Selbst wenn man sich Caesar nennt sollte der Name nicht umgeändert werden. Ist genau so als ob man sich Kaiser oder Shogun nennt.

Genauso muss man dann ja bei jedem Namen den man wählt aufpassen, dass es keine Person gibt die so heisst, damit man sich jegliche rechtliche Probleme ersparen kann.
Ist schon schwierig da eine Grenze zu ziehen...



> Mein Kumpel musste den Namen seines Chars ändern weil er Weedlord hieß


Das bezieht sich ja auch auf eine illegale Droge. Ich frage mich bloss ob man einen immer noch umbenennen darf, wenn man in Amsterdam wohnt.


----------



## RoWone (2. März 2009)

Loonz schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Char namens RIESENPIMMEL ka warum ich den umbenennen musste. find den namen den richtlinien entsprechend. hab sogar nen 3 h kickban dafür bekommen!
> 
> habs mit ihm aber immerhin bis genau lvl 30 geschafft war wohl n fehler dass ich im /2 nach was gefragt habe.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG .......ohne Worte

Also ich finde es lächerlich wie mansch einer sein Char nennt, ich denke man kann seinem Charakter einen normalen Namen geben
Chars mit so einem Namen werden bei uns erst gar nicht ernst genommen, ....Flamekiddys halt oÔ


----------



## pflock (2. März 2009)

eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, dieses thema zu beantworten.

die Ami's sind ja sowas von pingelig, dass sie alles nicht zu lassen, was im entferntesten(gaaaaaaaanz weit) anstössig sein könnte!! GM:"oh ein komischer name!!!! was könnte das wohl heissen bzw bedeuten!!!!!! hmmm....... komm wir streichen den!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber gebt einmal als untoter /pups ein!!!!!!!!!! welche gestick kommt dann da?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
da könnte ich ja auch meckern und mich beleidigt fühlen..............und wen dann noch dabei den stinkefinger steht.......................... 

naja, jeder denkt da eben anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich ja auch auf eine illegale Droge. Ich frage mich bloss ob man einen immer noch umbenennen darf, wenn man in Amsterdam wohnt.



Naja schlimmer sind Namen mit Sonderzeichen finde ich. Aber bei Weedlord haben sie immerhin nen gutes halbes Jahr gebraucht um das zu merken er war lange lvl 70 bevor das kam.

Aus meiner Gilde hieß ein Twink Raubmord der musste sich auch vor 2-3 Wochen umbennen jetzt heißt er glaun keinraubmord und ist wieder Spielbar *g*


----------



## Marienkaefer (2. März 2009)

Ein Freund von mir spielt seit Release und hat seinen Schurken Analia genannt.
Nach 4!! Jahren musste er ihn ändern ^^


----------



## Yax (2. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name"



Du traust Dich ja was. Das is nicht nur "kein RP Name", sondern überhaupt kein Name. 
Das ist einer dieser geistigen Ergüsse, bei denen ich mich ernsthaft frage, in was für einem Kiddie-Spiel ich hier eigentlich gelandet bin. Wenn ich so einen Schwachsinn lesen muss, überlege ich mir jedesmal, ob es keine Möglichkeit gibt, Blizzard dazu zu bringen, bei besonders idiotischen Namen noch wesentlich härter durchzugreifen.

Bei den anderen von Dir genannten Namen dürfte es vermtulich daran liegen, daß sie Urheberrechte verletzen. Die Namensträger sollten Blizzard dankbar sein - bei der heute üblichen Praxis von manchen Abzockeranwälten im Internet kann es sonst leicht sein, daß einem irgendwann eine Abmahnung mit Unterlassungserklärung und einer Rechnung von schlappen 2500€ ins Haus flattert. Nein, das ist kein Hirngespinst, so etwas ist unwissenden Homepeagebetreibern schon x-tausendfach passiert. Die Rechtslage und Rechtssprechung diesbezüglich ist alles andere als fair. 
Das einzige, was die betreffenden Spieler momentan schützt ist, daß die Abzocker (noch) nicht gemerkt haben, daß sie bei WOW im großen Stil absahnen könnten...


----------



## Unfassbar (2. März 2009)

Naja manchmal ist es schon albern was die GM da so veranstalten. Vor allem weil sowas nur ganz selten persönlich geregelt wird. Meistens kommt da nur ein schreiben und dann bekommt man keinen Kontakt mehr hin.
Meine alte Gilde hieß <Helter Skelter>. im Jahr 2007 also nach 2 Jahren kam dann wer drauf deswegen ein Ticket zu schreiben. Man begründete die Umbenennung in einem Ingamebrief damit das es an Charles Manson erinnert und deshalb gewaltverherrlichend sei. Auf unsere Begründung das es sich dabei um ein irisches/schottisches Wortspiel handelt und Helter Skelter eigentlich nur drunter und drüber bedeutet kam nichtmal ne Antwort.
Nur weil in der Vergangenheit unrühmliche Personen irgendwelche Worte gebrauchten darf man sich/Gilden in WoW nicht so nennen?


----------



## Falke80 (2. März 2009)

Das ein Name wie Caesar verboten ist, ist doch eigentlich auch logisch!
Caesar ist ja eigentlich auch kein Name, sondern ist ein Titel, ähnlich wie König u.s.w.


----------



## Schlamm (2. März 2009)

Leute die sich Penis oder Anal nennen, wollen provozieren und gehören natürlich umbenannt.

Bei manchen Namen ist das ja kniffliger, und ich bin froh nicht immer entscheiden zu müssen ob der jetzt nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Ich finde Fleischpeitsche für RP-Server passend, ist doch irgendwie genial. "sie nannten ihn Fleischpeitsche"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2009)

Falke80 schrieb:


> Das ein Name wie Caesar verboten ist, ist doch eigentlich auch logisch!
> Caesar ist ja eigentlich auch kein Name, sondern ist ein Titel, ähnlich wie König u.s.w.



...und wieso ist es dann logisch? Warum sollte so ein Titel verboten sein?
Dann müssten alle Doom-, Hell-, Schadow- und sonstwas* Lords* auch verboten sein.

Abgesehen davon ist Caesar ursprünglich sehr wohl ein Name und zwar der von Gaius Julius Caesar.

Erst nach dessen Tod wurde aus diesem Namen quasi ein Titlel
Als relativ gesichert gilt, dass sich der deutsche Titel Kaiser von dem Wort Caesar ableitet.
(Woraus wiederum einige folgern, dass es Kaesar und nicht Caesar ausgesprochen wurde)


----------



## Silmarilli (2. März 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Cesar ist der historische Name einer Figur aus dem römischen Königreich. Und wenn du mal die Namenspolitik ließt, achte mal darauf, was zu eben solchen Namen geschrieben wird.


Cesar is is ein Französischer Filmpreis
Caesar is ein römischer Ehrentitel für den Kaiser

Womit Cesar oder Caesar beides nicht erlaubt ist ... 1. is eine Auszeichnung und das 2. is ein Titel ala Lord, King und Co.

Baggygirl ist kein Name.

und ... zu der uuuuuursprünglich gestellten Frage. 

Ja auch auch unserem Server vermehren sich die "Zwangs-Namens-Änderungen" weil der Anteil an Idioten mit dümmlichen Namen soweit überhand genommen hat das sich die Leute zur Wehr setzen die auf den RP-Server gingen weil se hofften dort etwas Frieden geniesen zu können.

Toll find ich Leute wie Letztens ein Nachtelf-Druide der ernsthaft zu jammern angefangen hat im SnG-Channel weil er seinen Namen ändern mußte 
Hieß ursprünglich Malfurion .... sorry aber da gibts von mir ein Setzten-Note Fünf
und viele mehr 
n ZwergenJäger mit dem Namen Deathwìng ... ja ne is klar 

Legolas hab ich schon lange keinen mehr gesehen ... hmm

dafür Arthás , Artass, Arathas, und kA ... da muss irgendwo ein Nest sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich sag mal ... Baggygirl hätt ich vermutlich nicht gemeldet wenn klar ersichtlich ist das es sich um einen Bank-Char handelt. Cesar ... naja da wahr wohl wem Langweilig.

lg soweit

Sily


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2009)

Meine Theorie: Es gibt für die Deutschsprachigen Server einen einzigen Praktikanten der an 7 Tagen die Woche 16 Stunden lang die Datenbank durchgehen und die Namen der Benutzer überprüfen muss. Wenn er am Ende angekommen ist muss er am Anfang der Liste wieder beginnen. Daher kommt es halt nur selten vor, dass Euer Name überprüft wird!

Ich persönlich wäre sogar stark dafür, dass die Namensregeln häufiger überprüft werden. Mit dem Namen sollte man seinen Charakter identifizieren können, wie im RL halt, da nennen normale Leute ihr Kind auch nicht Nutellabrot...und erst recht nicht NûT31148rÓt.


----------



## Terohan (2. März 2009)

Naja.. GM´s sind nicht auf der Suche nach diesen Namen sie werden von Spielern angeschwärzt. Mache ich auch da mich nunmal diese Kacknamen auf einem RP server stören. Es brennt förmlich in den Augen wenn man Shadowdèáth, DDler oder Imbakid gestört wird.. und habe ich Zeit melde ich die einem GM. Wem das nicht passt darf auf keinen RP Server gehen. Am schlimmsten fand ich noch die Gilde "PALAZ TAKEZ NO SKILLZ" die war auch nur einen Tag oder so da und der Besitzer der Gilde nachdem er die Comm alle als *****Söhne beschimpft hat auch nicht mehr lange on..

Nur es ist ja nichtzuviel verlangt sich einen vernünftigen Namen auszudenken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre sogar stark dafür, dass die Namensregeln häufiger überprüft werden. Mit dem Namen sollte man seinen Charakter identifizieren können, wie im RL halt, da nennen normale Leute ihr Kind auch nicht Nutellabrot...und erst recht nicht NûT31148rÓt.



Ungern aber ich muss dir teilweise widersprechen.

1) Klares Sign für RP Server!!

2) Klares (was ist das Gegenteil von sign? Antisign? Nosign? Design?) für alle anderen Server
Das schöne an WoW ist ja das es eben NICHT RL ist und daher möchte ich meine Char gerne Nutellabrot oder Wurstwasser oder Dampfnudel nennen dürfen wenn ich es möchte.
Wäre WoW wie RL dann würde ich es nicht zocken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. März 2009)

> * jegliche nicht mittelalterlich und im Sinne der Fantasy geprägte Namen (z.B. Megakiller, MeiStErZauBeReR, R0xx0r)



Mein Lieblingsabschnitt. Aber anstelle von Namensumbennung würde ich für eine Klassenumstellung votieren. Wer auf nem RP Server als R0xx0r auftritt, der sollte nicht gezwungen werden seinen Namen zu ändern, er sollte einfach einloggen und feststellen dass seine Klasse geändert wurde. Vom MEGA-ÜBER-DK zum Pausenklaun mit bunter Mütze, Holzflöte und nem Springseil und dann darf er in den Hauptsädten rumlaufen und die anderen unterhalten. Statt DPS gibts dann e-motes und wems ned gefällt, kann faule Äpfel werfen auf den Pausenclown R0xx0r.....Strafe muss sein wenn man zu blöd ist sich auf dem richtigen Server anzunmelden ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2009)

> Ich finde das schwachsinnig, dass Leute sich über andere Namen ärgern.
> Lasst doch jedem SEINEM Charackter SEINEN Namen geben, den er für richtig hält



Dann sollen diese Leute auf nen Normalen Server gehn ...


----------



## Saggi (2. März 2009)

Ich mach jetzt mal nen witzigen Test.

Auf dem Server Dethecus habe ich einen Nachtelf Druiden namens Theone.
Da dieser als Filmtitel eingetragen ist und somit sicherlich unter den Punkt Lizenz oder Werbung fällt verstößt er vermutlich gegen die AGB von Blizzard.
Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das mich jemand bei der Gelegenheit meldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich ihn ändern muss.


----------



## resonanz (2. März 2009)

Saggi schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Dethecus habe ich einen Nachtelf Druiden namens Theone.



Ne, Theo, das passt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (2. März 2009)

Also ohne jetzt den kompletten Thread gelesen zu haben...

Wer auf einen *RP* Server geht der hat sich auch an die erweiterten AGBs zu halten. Wenn man sich da dann DeppVomDienst nennt und sich wundert warum der Name geändert wird oder sich am Ende noch darüber aufregt, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen.
Blizzard greift sowieso schon nicht gescheit durch. Die ganzen OOCler die durch die Städte hüpfen, rofln und lolen gehen denen doch am Arsch vorbei. Da ist die einzige Möglichkeit die einem noch bleibt ein Ticket wegen einem unpassenden Namen, das sogar meistens noch bearbeitet wird.

Und entschuldige aber ich bekomme Magenkrämpfe wenn ich auf einem RP Server einen Todesrittergnom mit rosa Iro sehe, der Deesnighd heisst oder ähnliches. Der Druide Bongbaer letztens war auch toll. Es gibt so unglaublich viele Server auf denen es den Leuten scheißegal ist wie ihr euch nennt...wieso geht ihr dann ausgerechnet auf einen RP Server wenn ihr euch nicht für das RP in MMORPG interessiert?
Seit den Todesrittern und vorallem seit den Servertransfers ist die Flut solcher Idioten auf den RP Servern noch viel schlimmer geworden.

Und wenn ihr tatsächlich RP machen wollt mit einem Namen wie "Fleischpeitsche" dann legt euch wenigstens FlagRSP zu und gebt euch dazu einen Vor- und Nachnamen. Dann heisst ihr für die RPler wenigstens noch _Arnold "Die Fleischpeitsche" Grünfink_ oder was auch immer. Wobei euch da trotzdem wegen sexueller Anzüglichkeit oder ähnlichem eine Änderung bevorstehen wird.


----------



## Xondor (2. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit häufen sich auf unserem Server Zwangsumbennungen von Chars bei uns in der Gilde hat es ettliche erwischt ! Einige durften dann nach ein paar Tagen doch wieder Ihren alten Namen benutzen ! Also was soll der Unfug ? Bei Namen wie Roter Bulle ist es schon schwachsinnig wahrscheinlich wegen RED BULL denke ich , aber bei Cesar fällt mir nichts mehr ein , vor allem wird kein vernünftiger Grund genannt ! Du willst Deinen Char laden und es kommt ein Fenster in dem Du einen neuen Namen eingeben mußt wenn du weiterspielen willst , keine Erklärung nichts ! Ich finde dieser Unfug sollte langsam aufhören die Zeit könnte in besseren Service investiert werden immerhin dauert es mittlerweile schon Tage bis mal ein GM antwortet !
> Also wie ist es bei Euch auf dem Server und was sagt Ihr dazu ?
> 
> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^




Uahh was du da für Namen nennst... Mehr als verdient diese Änderungen. Aber warum wurden sie rückgängig gemacht?


----------



## Shubunki (2. März 2009)

Es gibt diverse Namen, die einfach nur von der Fantasielosigkeit oder auch Faulheit ihrer Player zeugen. 
Bestenfalls kommt noch jemand auf die idee, die tausensde Variante von Legolas zu wählen...echt armselig!
Ich persönlich kann das nicht ganz verstehen: Es macht mir Spass, für meine Chars Namen zu finden, die auch zum Spiel passen...


----------



## Nimophelio (2. März 2009)

Also ich möcht hier aber ma drauf hinweisen das die GM's weder dicht noch dreist oder unverschämt sind.
GM's ändern die Namen nur bei Sachen wie Ichtankdenmob von sich aus.
98% aller Charumbenennungen liegen daran das einer von euch mal ein Ticket beantwortet bekommt wo er sich über irgendeinen Namen ärgert und die Umbenennung fordert. 
Und wenn soviele nörgeln is es auch klar das GM's mehr zu tun haben und ihr warten müsst.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (2. März 2009)

Wenn Cesar umbenannt wird und Baggygirl nicht, dann triffts tatsächlich die falschen.

Was ist eigentlich so verdammt schwer daran sich einen Namen zu verpassen, den tatsächlich eine Mutter einem Kind geben würde?


----------



## Moraven (2. März 2009)

> Über eine haris pilton die ihren schmarn verkauft regt sich keiner auf da schmunzeln alle drüber


trifft den nagel auf den kopf!

ich hab meinen char auch umbenennen dürfen/müssen (rp realm).. hatte meinen paladin "heildose" genannt, was meiner ansicht nach, meinen charakter und meine spielweise am besten beschreibt! mMn ist der name ein streitpunkt und da ich nicht wirklich ein rp spieler bin sehe ich das auch vielleicht etwas anders. jedoch kann ich von den von blizz vorgegebenen regeln nichts finden, dass mir "heildose" verbietet.

naja, dafür hab ich andere chars, die ABSOLUT nicht rp tauglich sind... denen ist bis dato noch nichts passiert!


soo long,
Reeze


----------



## DrKnievel (2. März 2009)

Moraven schrieb:


> ich hab meinen char auch umbenennen dürfen/müssen (rp realm).. hatte meinen paladin "heildose" genannt, was meiner ansicht nach, meinen charakter und meine spielweise am besten beschreibt! mMn ist der name ein streitpunkt und da ich nicht wirklich ein rp spieler bin sehe ich das auch vielleicht etwas anders. jedoch kann ich von den von blizz vorgegebenen regeln nichts finden, dass mir "heildose" verbietet.


1. NEIN der Name passt nicht zu einem Char auf einem RP Server. WENN dann nur wenn du - wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe - FlagRSP nimmst und dir wenigstens einen stimmigen Vor- und Nachnamen gibst.
2Wenn du kein RP Spieler bist was willst du dann auf einem RP Server? Beschwert euch nicht über die Konsequenzen wenn ihr sie selbst herausfordert.



> naja, dafür hab ich andere chars, die ABSOLUT nicht rp tauglich sind... denen ist bis dato noch nichts passiert!
> 
> 
> soo long,
> Reeze



Dann schreib ein Ticket. Auch dein Name wurde höchst wahrscheinlich geändert weil x Leute ein Ticket geschrieben haben. Und auch ich mache das immer wieder wenn ich irgendeine geistige Totalentgleisung lesen muss. Es stört einfach!
Und nein...Haris Pilton stört nicht. Das ist einfach eine nette Anspielung und ich muss von ihr keine "olololols" im /s hören wie vom Krieger Killuall.
Genauso wie ein Gnom von mir aus gerne Trixi Wobbelbonk heissen darf oder Olav Screwdriver. Du wirst aber wahrscheinlich keine Elfe im Spiel finden die Ulla Arschgeweih heisst.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> 1. NEIN der Name passt nicht zu einem Char auf einem RP Server. WENN dann nur wenn du - wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe - FlagRSP nimmst und dir wenigstens einen stimmigen Vor- und Nachnamen gibst.
> 2Wenn du kein RP Spieler bist was willst du dann auf einem RP Server? Beschwert euch nicht über die Konsequenzen wenn ihr sie selbst herausfordert.
> 
> 
> ...



1. Warum soll Heildose nicht passen? ISt finde ich genau so passend wie Fleischpeitsche oder Streicher oder sonst was. Diese Namen sind durchaus RP tauglich. Und wenn nicht dann mal Erklärung

2. Er kann spielen wann und wo er will! Rp macht doch mittlerweile eh keine Sau mer also sollte man auch diese Server nicht unbedingt nur als solche sehen. Wie macht Ihr RP-Nasen das eigentlich in Bossfights mir Befehlen? Wenn Ihr so geschwollen redet dann ist der Raid doch schon tot bevor der jenige verstanden hat was er machen soll. 

Nicht RP: XYZ: bin selber im Netz -> Bäm Bäm frei
Rp: der holde Bauer der die Netze auf den Anderen entfernt ist selbst gefangen, möge ein anderer Held mir zu Hilfe eilen -> down


----------



## DrKnievel (2. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> 1. Warum soll Heildose nicht passen? ISt finde ich genau so passend wie Fleischpeitsche oder Streicher oder sonst was. Diese Namen sind durchaus RP tauglich. Und wenn nicht dann mal Erklärung
> 
> 2. Er kann spielen wann und wo er will! Rp macht doch mittlerweile eh keine Sau mer also sollte man auch diese Server nicht unbedingt nur als solche sehen. Wie macht Ihr RP-Nasen das eigentlich in Bossfights mir Befehlen? Wenn Ihr so geschwollen redet dann ist der Raid doch schon tot bevor der jenige verstanden hat was er machen soll.
> 
> ...



Du hast offensichtlich absolut keine Ahnung wie man mit RP umgehen kann.

zu 1.:
Diese Namen sind wenn überhaupt als Zusatz zu gebrauchen. Wie ich gesagt habe - legt euch FlagRSP zu und einen ordentlichen Vor- und Nachnamen und die RPler werden wohl zufrieden sein. Wenn nicht - selbst schuld.

zu 2.:
Klar kann er spielen wo er will. Aber dann soll er sich nicht beschweren wenn es Tickets hagelt. Es gibt nunmal die erweiterten AGBs um deren Einhaltung sich Blizzard leider Gottes sowieso nur durch Tickets kümmert.
Zu den Raids kann ich nur soviel sagen:
Es gibt Makros! Und die Vorstellung, dass RPler reden müssen als hätten sie einen Stock im Arsch kannst du auch mal schön zu den Akten legen.
Ich kann ja auch nicht annehmen, dass jeder Nicht-RPler der auf einem solchen Realm spielt geistig minderbemittelt ist, weil er es nicht schaft die AGBs zu lesen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Übrigens machen noch genug Leute RP. Nur wegen Leuten wie dir, die meinen RP ist eh ausgestorben darum darf ich da als jemand der RP lächerlich findet auch drauf und die ganzen Boons mal schön verarschen, sieht man kaum mehr öffentliches RP wenn man nicht weis wo man es suchen muss.
Und ich rede auch nicht von großen Plot-Gespinnsten. Aber man kann ja wenigstens mal versuchen einen Satz ohne Smileys, lols und rofl zu schreiben. Aber gut - es reden ja schon genug Leute im richtigen Leben so als würden sie Chatten, wo soll man also noch lernen sich gewählt auszudrücken?


----------



## Maine- (2. März 2009)

XD ich hab nen char namens Lidel *hust*

aber bei mir is noch niemand wegen schleichwerbung oder so angekomm ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Cesar is is ein Französischer Filmpreis
> Caesar is ein römischer Ehrentitel für den Kaiser
> 
> Womit Cesar oder Caesar beides nicht erlaubt ist ... 1. is eine Auszeichnung und das 2. is ein Titel ala Lord, King und Co.


Cesar oder César ist in anderen Ländern aber auch ein heute noch gebräuchlicher *Vorname*.

Warum darf ein RP-Char also nicht auch einen gewöhnlichen und schon sehr alten Vornamen tragen?
Wo steht geschrieben, daß NUR Fantasynamen zulässig sind die sich manchmal so anhören, als wären sie in den 70ern bei irgendwelchen Hippie-Eltern unter Drogeneinfluss entstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannyl2912 (2. März 2009)

Mal sehen, wann auf meinem Server Namen verschwinden, wenn es alleine nach den auferlegten Regeln geht. Namen, die ich nicht mal schreiben oder aussprechen kann, sind unten durch. Aber noch sehe ich nicht viel davon.


----------



## Dabow (2. März 2009)

Wenn die meinen Namen ändern würden, würd ich direkt die Kostenpflichtige Namensänderung in Anspruch nehmen und wieder Coldwater wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich spiel zum Glück nicht auf einem RP Server ... da ist es so ziemlich egal wie der Char heißt ...


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2009)

Ich hab mal von jemand mitbekommen der "Baal" hieß, das er den Namen ändern mußte.

Nur leider hat Blizzard diesen Namen selbst in Diablo 2 benutzt und zweitens ist er in keiner Weise gegen die Regeln.

Sowas versteh ich überhaupt nicht O_o


----------



## DrKnievel (2. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wie reden den Rpler dann? Ich dachte bisher schon das sie, wie Du sagst, "einen Stock im A..." haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beispiel:

Bock auf HDB? Brauchen noch DD. Sind dann voll

wird im RP zum Beispiel zu

Hey (oder auch "Grüße" - je nachdem ob man den jenigen kennt)! Hast du (Habt ihr) Lust mit uns in die Blitzhallen zu ziehen? Wir brauchen nurnoch jemanden wie dich (euch), der gut austeilen kann.

da muss also nicht unbedingt stehen

Grüße, werter XY! So ihr Zeit und Lust habt...wäret ihr gewillt euch einer Gruppe Abenteurer anzuschliessen, die sich aufmachen die Hallen der Blitze vom Bösen zu befreien? Mich dolcht wir könnten noch ein Paar kräftiger Hände gebrauchen, die sich nicht scheuen mit flinker Klinge den Dunkeleisenzwergen den Gar auszumachen.

Und anstatt "Help Netz BÄMBÄM puttmachen" kann man genauso schreiben "Hilfe! Ich bin eingenetzt". Das dauert keinen Deut länger, es ist klar was gemeint ist und kein RPler wird dir dafür auf die Füße steigen.


Mir geht es auch speziell garnicht darum, dass jemand das RP lebt, wenn er/sie auf so einem Server ist. Aber man kann zumindest die Abkürzungen lassen und eben anstatt "LFM HDB olololol unser Tank war der größte Noob brauchen new mit phat Epix" auch mal in einem anständigem Satz ausdrücken, was man will.
Und es gibt eben die erweiterten Richtlinien/AGBs auf den RP Servern. Wer sich nicht daran hält und sich dann beschwert, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen.


Achja zu deiner Schwulenbar:
Was ich beobachten konnte ist das weibliche Geschlecht auf RP Servern im Schnitt deutlich mehr vertreten als auf Anderen.
Und mal ganz abgesehen davon war das wirklich ein Kommentar der von großer geistiger Reife zeugt. Respekt.


----------



## Adnuf (2. März 2009)

Man nehme mal eine Situation eines WoW Anfängers.

Er erstellt sich einen Char, sagen wir Zwerg Hunter.

So welchen namen könnte man dem Char geben.......*nachdenk*

Ah, ok vill Paul? Ja paul ist ok!

*klick* char erstellt Namesn Paul

1 Tag später.....

*Einlogg* Sie müssen den namen änder usw usf

da fergeht einem doch die lust?

Wen wer wissen will Warum ich nen stink normalen namen herneme, Goggelt das mal eigenlich hat jeder name in ürgendeiner Kultur was zu bedeuten

Deniz = Schwarzer Rabe oder Schwarzes Meer weis ich nimmer genau


----------



## Nivrim (2. März 2009)

Dabei sind bessere Namen doch so einfach zu finden neben den ganzen ShädöhwwküllOrs etc.

http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Thrainan (2. März 2009)

Nivrim schrieb:


> Dabei sind bessere Namen doch so einfach zu finden neben den ganzen ShädöhwwküllOrs etc.
> 
> http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/
> 
> Viel Spaß damit


Da bekomme ich Namen wie "Wooglepooh", ich weis ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivrim (2. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich Namen wie "Wooglepooh", ich weis ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser als Baggygirl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (2. März 2009)

Facewipemeat

au net schlecht


----------



## Mungamau (2. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Okay ich präsentiere stolz meine eigene Top 3 der Äußerungen des TE, damit sich Neuankömmlinge nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen müssen:
> 
> 3. Er fängt schon im Eröffnungspost gut an mit diesem Satz, der mir direkt ein breites Grinsen entlocken konnte:
> 
> ...



Wer das ließt, der weiß, worum es hier geht.


----------



## Elenie (2. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1508969' date='2.03.2009, 11:36']
> Mein Lieblingsabschnitt. Aber anstelle von Namensumbennung würde ich für eine Klassenumstellung votieren. Wer auf nem RP Server als R0xx0r auftritt, der sollte nicht gezwungen werden seinen Namen zu ändern, er sollte einfach einloggen und feststellen dass seine Klasse geändert wurde. Vom MEGA-ÜBER-DK zum Pausenklaun mit bunter Mütze, Holzflöte und nem Springseil und dann darf er in den Hauptsädten rumlaufen und die anderen unterhalten. Statt DPS gibts dann e-motes und wems ned gefällt, kann faule Äpfel werfen auf den Pausenclown R0xx0r.....Strafe muss sein wenn man zu blöd ist sich auf dem richtigen Server anzunmelden ^^



Haha, das ist ne tolle Idee. Bin ich in jedemfall für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 1. Warum soll Heildose nicht passen? ISt finde ich genau so passend wie Fleischpeitsche oder Streicher oder sonst was. Diese Namen sind durchaus RP tauglich. Und wenn nicht dann mal Erklärung
> 
> 2. Er kann spielen wann und wo er will! Rp macht doch mittlerweile eh keine Sau mer also sollte man auch diese Server nicht unbedingt nur als solche sehen. Wie macht Ihr RP-Nasen das eigentlich in Bossfights mir Befehlen? Wenn Ihr so geschwollen redet dann ist der Raid doch schon tot bevor der jenige verstanden hat was er machen soll.
> 
> ...



zu 1. WoW ist Rollenspiel-technisch eine "reale" Welt. Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass WoW-Mami und WoW-Papi ihr Kind Heildose nennen würden, weil sie glauben, ihr WoW-Baby könnte mal ein heilender Paladin werden. Sie werden ihm einen für Menschen, Zwerge oder Blutelfen typischen Namen geben. Welche Spitznamen seine Freunde ihm später geben werden, ist eine völlig andere Sache. Aber es bleibt dabei, von Geburt an wird er mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen RP-typischen Namen tragen. 

2. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass jemand, der so überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, mit solcher Überzeugung soviel Blödsinn reden kann. Wieso kommst du auf die Idee, dass es kein RP mehr gibt? Stand das in der Bildzeitung, frei nach dem Motto "Wir bilden deine Meinung"? Du weißt ja nicht einmal, was das ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die wenigsten geschwollen reden, bedeutet RP nicht, dass man es immer und überall betreiben muss. Ich kann durchaus in einer Instanz/Questen/Hauptstädte/... RP betreiben und beim Raiden ooc (out of Character) spielen oder umgekehrt. Auch Rollenspiel-technisch muss ich keinen Roman erzählen. Um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: "Hilfe, (Netz,) bin gefangen." oder noch kürzer.


Ich versteh euch nicht, wenn ihr mit RP nichts am Hut habt, warum geht ihr auf einen RP-Server? Ich setz mich auch nicht als Nichtraucher in ne Raucherkneipe und spritz mit ner Wasserpistole die Zigaretten der Umstehenden aus und wenn man mich auf mein Fehlverhalten aufmerksam macht, dann behaupte ich einfach, es gibt keine Raucher, ist eh alles totaler Humbug sich damit die Gesundheit zu ruinieren und ausserdem lmaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franzman (2. März 2009)

Ich find es immer sehr seltsam, dass BLizz sich bei den Namen auf RP-Servern immer so anstellt.
Ich meine das im SPiel gibt es NPC´s mit namen wie Haris Pilton, FLoyd Pinkus, Mc Goyver oder Harrison Jones. Das sind ja wohl anspielungen noch und nöcher! Sowas kann ich dann irgendwo nicht ganz verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (2. März 2009)

Also was das RP angeht, sollte Blizzard mal bei der Charauswahl unter das "Namenseingabefeld" einen "Random Name Generator" einbauen, der nach Zufall einen PASSENDEN Namen auflistet. Wäre mir mal ganz angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IMHO sollten die Namen zur Welt bzw. Rasse passen (nein, die Klasse zählt nicht dazu, da normal niemand als Magier, Jäger. whatever geboren wird)- entweder nach einem Fantasykonstrukt gebildet (Aeowyn, Maerad, Cadvan, Khaldas etc.) - gibt hier ja auch entsprechende Generatoren im Inet - oder - wenn es denn deutsch sein soll - an die WoW bestehenden Namen angelehnt (z.B. Karen Ehrenpfand, Solanar Blutzorn, Mabrian Morgenferne).

Fleischpeitsche und Heildose sind WIRKLICH keine RP Namen. Stellt euch einfach vor Ihr seid von besagter Rasse und habt euer Kind zu benennen. Und ich würde mein Kind nichmal im RL Fleischpeitsche oder Heildose nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Gespräche etc. angeht braucht man es nicht zu übertreiben - Romane müssen es nicht sein. Aber normal unterhalten ohne "LFM Maly keine n00bs, epix und erfahrung vorhanden", da würde auch "Wir brauchen noch Leute um Maly zu besiegen, wenn möglich bitte mit entsprechender Ausrüstung!" gehen. Ihr könnt auch euren Char mal richtig spielen - z.B. ihm eine kuriose Eigenart angedeien lassen (einschlafen nach länger wie 2 min warten, seltsamer dialekt, muss nach dem Genuss von Alk an jedem 2. Baum pieseln, extrem aufgedreht, macht nen Leroy bei fast JEDER ini, wenns warten zu lang wird etc. pp.).

Kreativ sein! Ihr könnt auch mal zum Raid in Abendgadarobe erscheinen "Oh, da hab ich wohl was verwechselt".

Wenn Gespräche kommen sollten die halt sich ums Spiel direkt drehen, z.B. könntet ihr auch mal die maximale Körnung von Schleierstaub ergründen oder wessen Traumsplitter größer ist - unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten!

RP heisst nicht, das man einen Literaturpreis im SPiel bekommen soll, sondern das man seinen Charakter dem Spiel und der Umgebung gemäß spielt - z.B: kann euch beim Anblick von Naxx erstmal Angst und Bange werden, das ihr erstmal den Rückzug antretet.


----------



## Cali75 (2. März 2009)

Also was bei meiner Char-Erstellung immer am längsten dauert ist die Namenssuche. Ich denke, es sollte nicht nur zum Spiel passen, sondern auch zum Char.

Ich lass mich immer von diverse Fantasy-Universen inspirieren, habs aber auch schon geschafft, einzigartige Namen zu finden, die lt. Armory noch keiner hat. Geht doch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (2. März 2009)

Hi ho,

ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Nutzungsbedingungen zu lesen, um keinen unqualifizierten Quatsch von mir zu geben.

Darf es ein wenig Senf sein?

Das Thema ist ja nicht RP oder normaler Server... Die Bedingungen für RP Server sind ja nur um 4 Punkte erweitert gegenüber den allgemeinen Bedingungen...


Die typischen Farmbot Namen sind auf allen Servern eigentlich nicht zulässig (Punkt: völliges Kauderwelsch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das musste mal gesagt werden^^)

In WoW gibt es genug Bezüge zum RL (auch auf den RP-Servern logischerweise, hier verstösst wer gegen die eigenen Regeln ;-)) (McGoyver und sowas, da war doch auch so ne Tasche von D und G für nen Erfolg...), 
also nicht wundern wenn die Community auf RP untypische Namen kommt, wenn man es nicht besser vormacht...

Um Aufzuräumen müssten vermutlich die Hälfte der Namen geändert werden. Und weil das Arbeit machen würde, trifft es einen vermutlich nur,
 wenn jemand ein Ticket schreibt. Das mag dann als willkürlich empfunden werden und das ist es wohl auch. 
Inkonsequent auch, also könnte man schliessen, dass die Regeln
nur da sind um den Schein zu waren. Schade für die Atmo eigentlich...

Und über Fraumerkel die Waldspinne (Hunterpet) musste ich wirklich lachen...


Da es um die sittliche Reife bei einem Großteil der Menschheit im RL eh nicht zum Besten bestellt ist sollte man sich nicht wirklich wundern über Namen in einem Online-Game^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. März 2009)

Ahoi... Zur Schwammigkeit des Unterbindens bestimmter Charakternamen möchte ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden.

Konkret geht es da um zusammengesetzte Namen und meinem persönlichen Charnamen.

Im Spiel habe ich Azmodan gewählt... Magier der an sich meist mit Feuer hantiert? Warum? Er ist ein Übel aus dem Diablo-Universum, dass zusammen mit Belial in der Hölle haust... Mache ich jetzt Werbung für ein anderes Blizzard-Spiel? Ich besitze den Namen seit 3 Jahren und behaupte mal Nein ;-)
Nun gibt es davon sogar einen Mini-Twink (der aber nie gespielt wird) - Dieser schmipft sich Aggrodan und ist eine Anspielung auf die tatsächliche Verunglimpfung meines Namens innerhalb der Gilde aus der Situation des Aggroklaus heraus.

Analog dazu sollte auch Werbung seine Grenzen kennen. Cesar ist dabei jedoch schwieriger aufgrund der historischen Person. 

Zur Thematik: Zusammengesetzte Namen... Also ich kenne da auch einige, bei denen fällt es gar nicht auf. 

Zum Beispiel: Nehmen wir Evil und Ice. Setz ich diese Zusammen, habe ich ein Evilice. Im TS sprechen wir diesen Namen / Kumpel allerdings selten (aufpassen phonetisch) Ievileis aus, sondern als Ävilliss. Auch da sehe ich es nicht umbedingt so eng und hab den Namen vom Kumpel nun sogar lieb gewonnen (auch aufgrund der anderen Ausprache). Aber bei 99% steckt tatsächlich die Unfähigkeit sich nen guten Namen auszudenken dahinter.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. März 2009)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Um Aufzuräumen müssten vermutlich die Hälfte der Namen geändert werden. Und weil das Arbeit machen würde, trifft es einen vermutlich nur,
> wenn jemand ein Ticket schreibt. Das mag dann als willkürlich empfunden werden und das ist es wohl auch.
> Inkonsequent auch, also könnte man schliessen, dass die Regeln
> nur da sind um den Schein zu waren. Schade für die Atmo eigentlich...
> ...



Das hat eigentlich rein gar nichts mit Inkonsequenz zu tun. Blizz hält es in dieser Sache eigentlich ähnlich wie eine Behörde. Die Gesetze / Regeln sind da, doch bevor etwas passiert muss eben ein Antrag eingereicht werden. Sonst hätte Blizzard einen erheblichen Mehraufwand in der Verwaltung und das kann sogar dahingehen, dass "automatisch" Umbennenung nochmal bei Nachfrage / Ticket erneut bis ins Detail geprüft werden müsste.


----------



## _-Virús-_ (2. März 2009)

http://www.paths-of-fantasy.de/fantnamenm.htm
und
http://www.paths-of-fantasy.de/fantnamenw.htm

einfach aussuchen und nie wieder probs. mit dem Namen auf RP Servern haben


----------



## Impostor (2. März 2009)

Franzman schrieb:


> Ich find es immer sehr seltsam, dass BLizz sich bei den Namen auf RP-Servern immer so anstellt.
> Ich meine das im SPiel gibt es NPC´s mit namen wie Haris Pilton, FLoyd Pinkus, Mc Goyver oder Harrison Jones. Das sind ja wohl anspielungen noch und nöcher! Sowas kann ich dann irgendwo nicht ganz verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja
das eben das Problem von Kleingeistern
das sind eben Anspielungen, die eben auch auf RP-Realms zu finden sind
und bei weitem nicht so dämlich wie die geänderten Namen und vorallem keine Ausrede gegen die Namensrichtlinie grob zu verstroßen

Und wirklich noch mal für die ganz Dummen
warum soll man auf RP-Realm so reden als hätte man einen Stock im Arsch wenn die NPCs alle normal mit einem Reden
Kein der 5m Ahnung von RP hat tut das. außer die Nerdies die sich wie anderen Ortes über Technik aufregen vllt.


----------



## M3g4s (2. März 2009)

Loonz schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Char namens RIESENPIMMEL ka warum ich den umbenennen musste. find den namen den richtlinien entsprechend. hab sogar nen 3 h kickban dafür bekommen!
> 
> habs mit ihm aber immerhin bis genau lvl 30 geschafft war wohl n fehler dass ich im /2 nach was gefragt habe.
> 
> ...



hast du Mama gefragt ob du noch am pc sein darfst? Wenn nicht ab ins Bett!
Normal bin ich ja gegen Kiddy-flames zumal ich selber erst 15 bin aber so eine Aussage und dazu noch die Gilde in der dein Char ist... das ist dann doch zu viel.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Mal sehen ich werde heute auch mal aus Fun nen RP-Server besuchen mit nem witzigen Namen mal sehen wenn ich /2 zuspame ob ich Name ändern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer noch Lust dazu hat kann sich ja per PN melden dann gehen wir zusammen auf nen Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (2. März 2009)

ich finde allerdings das es schon stimmt, das manche Namen die Blizz verwendet auch nicht sehr RP passen sind. Haris Pilton ist ein gutes Beispiel. Aber das ist kein grund auf einem RP Server, der feste Regeln hat, diese zu ignorieren. Wenn jemand anders bei Rot übe die Ample fährt darf ich das deswegen noch lange nicht.  
Aber das ist wie immer Auslegungssache. Und die meisten Namensandeutungen sind ja tatsächlich lustig und/oder originel.


----------



## Kovacs (2. März 2009)

RP bleibt nun mal RP. Nicht umsonst sind die abgesetzt von den "normalen" pve/pvp servern. Rollenspiel ist zum einen was das spiel selbst bietet, aber vor allem was jeder dann draus macht. Und da es sich nunmal um ein "fantasy" rp handelt sind da namen wie "cpt. future" etwas ... naja (und bitte diskussion, ob und inwieweit wow denn (noch) ein rp ist bitte in den entsprechenden threads, die es zu hauf zu dem thema gibt).

Daher auch meine meinung zu rp-servern. Lasst doch dort die leute spielen, die spass daran haben, die das ganze nicht als counter strike "fantasy edition" sehen, die gern die rolle ihres charakters annehmen und sich entsprechend verhalten. und NEIN, außer in den propaganda filmen gegen die rollenspiele, die insb. in den späten 80ern den damaligen anhängern des pen&paper alles von psychose bis totaler spinner bescheinigt hat, redet (kaum ein) kein rollenspieler so "geschwollen", wie hier beispielhaft angedeutet (es sei denn er spielt eine rolle aus romeo&julia).
Rollenspieler stellen sich sowas vor wie in herr der ringe u.ä. fantasy literatur ("wer begleitet uns?" "mein schwert ist stets an deiner seite" oder auch schon im neuen ingame video "kämpft weiter brüder!"). Kann man alles mehr oder weiniger intensiv betreiben.
Nun gut, will niemanden bekehren, jeder hat da seine meinung, nur frag ich mich ob da nicht normales hack´n ´slay für die nicht-rp´ler besser wäre. 

Aber zur sache mit den namen. 

1. Anspielungen gibt es auch in "klassischen" pen&paper häufig. Immerhin handelt es sich hier um "Namen" und nicht um dingliche Beschreibungen (allykiller, heildose, etc.)

2. eigennamen insb. bekannter oder historischer persönlichkeiten sollte klar sein ... wer will schon gerne verklagt werden (olli kahn hat jeden verklagt der auch nur ansatzweise seinen namen verwendet hat, wir alle kennen die schleimigen abmahn-anwälte). Denke hier auch an Haris Pilton, aber denke ziehlt eher auf Angela Merkel und co. ab, also 1:1 übernahme. 

3. manche verstehen es anscheinend nicht .... hellscream ist ein zusammengesetzter name, beides einzeln keine namen, aber es ist PASSEND. Im englischen ist sowas ja üblich.
Auch sowas wie Beutlin (engl. Baggins) ist jedem bekannt ... und überhaupt kein thema, aber BaggyGIRL .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Baggy alleine kein thema, was soll das girli da???!!!! das ist weder fantasylike noch ein name noch rp noch sonstwas sondern einfach ... naja

Denke mal die meisten, die sich hier etwas über blizzards "vorgaben" aufregen, wissen ganz genau was mit ihren "namen" nicht stimmt. Sie wollen nur so krampfhaft demonstrieren, dass sie keine rp ambitionen haben, wollen damit provozieren oder machen sich schlicht garkeine gedanken drüber. Und das in einschlägigen shoot´m´ups kein name ohne so superdupertollenroxxorvielen sonderzeichen im namen geht und bereits barlow recht einleuchtend erklärt hat, wie die einschlägigen roxxor klassen in wow reingerutscht sind......... wen wunderts da noch


----------



## DrKnievel (3. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mal sehen ich werde heute auch mal aus Fun nen RP-Server besuchen mit nem witzigen Namen mal sehen wenn ich /2 zuspame ob ich Name ändern muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war mal so frei auf dein MyBuffed Profil zu schauen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass du tatsächlich 28 bist. Ich hoffe mal, dass das in deinem Profil ein Scherz ist...denn mit 28 die geistige Reife eines 12jährigen zu haben ist schon wirklich eine Wahnsinnsleistung von Umfeld und Erziehung. Dass man bei einem 28jährigen überhaupt noch mit Erziehung ankommen muss ist ja schon peinlich genug.

Tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber genau wegen Leuten wie dir hat die WOW-Community so einen beschissenen Ruf.

"Hehe lol. RPler sind schwul. Komm wir tuen uns zusammen und ärgern die mal ganz schön dolle. lmao wird das ein Spass, ey!"

So ungefähr kommt das was du hier ablässt für mich rüber.



Ich denke zum restlichen Thema ist genug gesagt worden...aber das musste ich noch loswerden, tut mir leid.


----------



## Alrilin (3. März 2009)

> bei mir in der gilde hieß einer "Fixiehaerd"
> der musste sich auch umbenennen!



jaaaaaaa...


----------



## Gerbalin (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobi83 (3. März 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Da sind *Legolas* oder andere Namen erwünschter und Richtlinien gibt es sicher auch irgendwo zu den Namen, google mal oder gugg bei Blizz in den Foren!
> Allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass ich lieber "Baggygirl" und "Redbull" etc sehe als "Légôlâs" "Thôrìm" "Thrâll" und andere Verbrechen!
> MfG


also ich als tank raste aus wenn ich noch einma nen nachtelfen jaeger mit dem namen legolas sehe der dann wie ein flumi die ganze zeit neben mir herum springt , und dann am besten noch mit so nem insekt aus dem sholazarbecken das maja heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja btt man kann ja immer ueber geschmack streiten was passt was sollte man lassen aber ich gehe immer nach dem moto leben und leben lassen aber vllt auch ma selber bissi enauer hinschauen was so los is und ie weit man gehen kann den zb ein kumpel heisst zoidberg was ich extrem lustig finde ka warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg das noobi


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

naja...ich fände es eher gut wenn ich mal mienen NAmen ändern müsste^^^...weil miener gefällt mir nicht mehr...


----------



## Werewulf (3. März 2009)

Ich hab mir schon vor langer Zeit Gedanken um das Thema Namensgebung gemacht.
*klickst du >>hier<<, kannstes lesen...*
Doch eigentlich sind diese Gedanken und Diskusionen völlig nutzlos...
Man siehts ja immer wieder, was einem in den diversen Games über den Weg läuft!



Ocian schrieb:


> *Manchmal frage ich mich ob jemand, der so etwas schreibt sich vorher die Namensgebungsbestimmungen jemals durchgelesen hat oO
> *
> Zu finden hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html



Ob sich überhaupt je auch nur ein einziger die AGB und Richtlinien durchgelesen hat!?
Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, ansonsten würden nicht laufend solche Threads auftauchen;
inklusive 90% ebenso unnützer, unverständlicher, uneinsichtiger und absolut bescheuerter Antworten!

Diese Namensdiskusionen gabs doch, wie gesagt, schon öfter und was ist dabei rumgekommen?
Bisher eigentlich nix, ein paar wenige bemühen sich und der Rest macht eh was er will.
Und wenn dann tatsächlich eine "Zwangs-Namensänderung" durchgeführt wird, dauert es keine 25 Sekunden bis ein entsprechender Thread in den diversen Foren auftaucht; mit der Meinung Blizzard müßte ja wohl verrückt sein, die GMs hätten nix besseres zu tun als den betroffenen armen Spieler zu nerven... und und und!



magicschmied schrieb:


> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann *nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! *^^


Schon einigemale passiert durch Vorposter... allein der bescheuerte "Name" und *DIE* Frage beweisen doch: DU hast nicht einen einzigen Satz der AGB, Bestimmungen und Richtlinien durchgelesen!

Hier die Links, wo bereits über die Namensgebung in WoW diskutiert wurde:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53220&hl=

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry774950

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48753&hl=

Und als Tip zur Namensfindung:



Werewulf schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ich doch recht phantasievoll meine Namen aussuche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber ich weiß ja, das wird alles überlesen und sobald irgendwas anderes Semi-Interessantes auftaucht, wird diese Diskusion hier vergessen sein, bis erneut jemand einen solchen Thread aufmacht um sich unverständlich zu beschweren, weshalb er denn seinen Charakter namens "Wurstbrot" (oder Schlimmeres) umbenennen muß und das voll fies von Blizzard und den GMs findet!
Schließlich ist es doch soooooo kreativ und waaaaaahhhhnsinnig witzig, seinen Charakteren die bescheuertsten Namen zu geben....


----------



## Odes (3. März 2009)

finds auch scheiße, bin auf nem rp server und wenn ich dann solche namen wie schlübber lesen muss tut mir das in den augen weh


----------



## Soldus (3. März 2009)

diese nervetötenden pvp-twink-namen sind die schlimmsten .Àlliekîllà...den gabs wirklich......boh


----------



## Maerad (6. März 2009)

IMHO kann man die Regeln für RP Namen auf 2 wichtige Regeln reduzieren:

1. Sollten diese Fantasy-like sein und zum Char / Rasse passen
2. Solltet ihr diesen Namen eurem imaginären Kind geben können (wenn ihr eines in der Fantasywelt hättet)

Glaube nicht, das jemand sein Kind mal Baggygirl oder Allykiller nennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinny (6. März 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, das jemand sein Kind mal Baggygirl oder Allykiller nennen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn die Eltern Facemelt0r und ShadôwÁssàssine heißen, dann schon.

@Topic:
Mich stören die Namen vieler Spieler auch ungemein. Auf Anub'Arak ist es mir egal wie die Spiele rihren Char nennen. Das ist ja auch nur ein PvP-Server. Auf dem Mithrilorden rolle ich aber jedes mal mit den Augen wenn ich Namen wie Overhealer, Legohlas o.Ä. sehe.


----------



## LyráAhdri (6. März 2009)

Hm spontan fallen mir da schon ein paar schöne Namen ein.

- Aurelia
- Morwenna
- Calador
- Moonshine (bei Elfen, aber der ist bestimmt zigmal vergeben)
- Seoman
- Danar
- Narynia
- Corinne
- Tarabor
- Philomena

und die Liste würde noch endlos gehen. Im übrigen darf man sehr wohl Namen von alten Göttern oder aus der Mythologie verwenden. Man darf nur keinen Religionstyp verherrlichen. Einer meiner chars heißt auch Proserpina und die wurde früher in Rom und in Griechenland verehrt.


----------



## GerriG (6. März 2009)

Servus

Als mein Bruder damals Ultima Online 2D gespielt hat, war ich faszinierd von dem Spiel.

Nun als ich ihn fragte ob ich auch sowas spielen könnte, hat er mir erklärt das ich mich da und da anmelden muss mir einen Fantasy Namen ausdenken muss und dazu noch eine "Heldenhafte" hintergrund Geschichte.

Am anfang hab ich gedacht hmpf! Wie Gay! 

Doch als ich mich mal dazu aufgerafft habe, hab ich gemerkt das sowas spaß machen kann, einfach mal der Realität zu entfliehen, deswegen denke ich gibt es solche Rp Server überhaupt.

Die Leute, die auf RP server als ROFLCOPTER oder lêgólás rum rennen oder X beliebigen crap Namen
haben es einfach nicht versucht, bzw kommen sich dabei dumm vor einfach mal den Kopf an zu strengen und sich in seinen Charakter rein  zu versetzen.(Klar gibt es Leute die einfach zu unterbelichtet dafür sind..)

Ist das gleiche wie mit rauchen in der Qlique, rauchst du bist du Cool! rauchst du nicht.. bist du uncool!
Stellt euch mal vor, ihr erzählt eurem Kollegen in der Schule "Ich hab gestern auf nem RP server angefangen und hab mich Salitramo genannt. (Mir ist grad nichts eingefallen^^)

Die würden ihn auslachen!

Das geht in den meisten Leuten vor wenn sie an RP denken.

Klar ist es manchen Leuten nicht gegeben, auf sowas zu spielen und haben kein bock drauf.

Jetzt kommt aber das was ich nicht verstehe, WARUM gehen LEUTE dann auf einen RP SERVER und nennen sich Bratwurst oder Dosenmais?!
Warum können die dann nicht einfach auf einen PVP server gehen sich dumm und dämlich ganken und sich dort RAMBO!!!1111 nennen :>
(Spiele zwar selbst auf einem PVP server, stört mich aber herzlich wenig ^^)


Zum Topic:
Ich spiele nicht auf einem RP server, falls ich aber doch mal auf einem RP server spielen sollte, werde ich mich sicher nicht Cônân nennen oder sonstiges.

Ich find es gut das Blizzard gegen sowas vorgeht.

Schöne Grüße
Gerrit :>

Edit: Soviel wollt ich garnich schreiben (:


----------



## DrKnievel (6. März 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber das was ich nicht verstehe, WARUM gehen LEUTE dann auf einen RP SERVER und nennen sich Bratwurst oder Dosenmais?!
> Warum können die dann nicht einfach auf einen PVP server gehen sich dumm und dämlich ganken und sich dort RAMBO!!!1111 nennen :>
> (Spiele zwar selbst auf einem PVP server, stört mich aber herzlich wenig ^^)




Das liegt einfach daran, dass Blizzard sich einen Scheissdreck um RP kümmert.
Namen werden nur geändert, wenn es dazu mal mindestens 10 Tickets gab. OOC gelole wird garnicht geahndet und man wird schon ehr ausgelacht wenn man deswegen ein Ticket schreibt.

Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Leute, die "unangebracht" auf RP Server gehen, garnicht wissen, was das überhaupt bedeutet. Man sieht nur - "Ah, kein PvP und bei Auslastung steht EMPFOHLEN! Na nichts wie rin da und dann bambambam!".
Diese winzige gelbe Textnachricht die man beim Einloggen bekommt liest sich doch kaum jemand durch. Und selbst wenn liest sich sicherlich keiner wirklich die AGBs durch. Ich hab das auch nicht gemacht.
Als ich damals auf einem RP Server angefangen habe, war ich allerdings erstaunt wie unglaublich locker mit dem RP umgegangen wurde. Ich hab von Ultima Online nur gehört gehabt, dass es da auf einigen Servern zu Banns kommen konnte, wenn man in Städten gerannt ist oder Waffen getragen hat, etc. Damals hat die Community dann noch etwas getan. Sie haben die Leute "bei der Hand genommen" und ihnen erklärt, auf was für einem Server sie sich eingelogg haben und was sie dort beachten müssen. Aber so eine Aufgabe kann man einfach nicht komplett an die Community delegieren. Irgendwann wirft man einfach das Handtuch, weil es immer mehr Leute werden und man von 50% davon auchnoch dumm angeflamet wird, wenn man ihnen erklären will, dass das so nicht geht. Und man bekommt NULL Unterstützung vom Entwickler selbst.


Bei HDRo klappt es ziemlich gut. Da wird jedes Ticket wegen OOC ernst genommen, auch wenn da immer mehr OOCler auf dem RP Server rumlaufen. Da gibt es ja sogar Gamemaster-RP-Events! Sowas wird es bei WOW leider niemals geben. Und solange sich Blizzard nicht darum kümmert, wird es auch nicht besser werden. Weder mit den Namen, noch mit dem OOC im /s (was im /w oder in anderen nicht-öffentlichen Channels geschrieben wird ist mir herzlich egal  - ich muss es ja nicht mitbekommen).


----------



## Klondike (6. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, dass Blizzard sich einen Scheissdreck um RP kümmert.



HDRO, LOL was war denn einer der größten Kritikpunkte, im offenen Brief? mhh bin mir nicht sicher aber war es nicht auch dass, nichts gegen Bratwurst und Co. unternommen wird?
und um was gehts in diesem Beitrag? Aja das Blizz solche Namen ändert...

Blizz stellt nicht nur die Server, sondern auch deine Mitspieler und deren Namen zu Verfügung, das ist doch was du sagen willst? Ist schon nen bissel hohl was du da loslässt, oder? oO



DrKnievel schrieb:


> Gamemaster-RP-Events! Sowas wird es bei WOW leider niemals geben.



Schwachfug, die machen auch "RP-Events" die der typischen WoW RP Spieler wünscht, also dass was Leute wie du wollen, infantiles Geblabber und Hokuspokus...toll also ich könnte darauf verzichten, wenn es dafür Leute gäbe die sich noch anspielen lassen würden, oder sich wenigstens mal die Mühe geben würden, ihre "Pseudo-RP" Rolle, mit fremden Handlungen zu vermischen

aber solange RP mißbraucht wird um sich abzugrenzen, wird es spannendes Rollenspiel wahrscheinlich nur im kleinen Kreis einiger Fans geben


----------



## theduke666 (6. März 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Wenn ich jeden Namen verbiete der nicht den von Dir geposteten Regeln entspricht dann muß ich 99% umbenennen !


Tja, und jetzt haben ein paar GMs halt damit angefangen.
Also, wo ist jetzt das Problem?
Wenn ich ständig mit 100 durch die Innenstadt fahre, kann ich auch nicht sagen, ja aber
da hat nie jemand was gesagt, Herr Wachtmeister.... -.-

BTW, Plenken ist doof.


----------



## talsimir (6. März 2009)

Cesar = Hundefutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyrlin (6. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nunja, cesar ist ein filmpreis in frankreich, etwa wie der oscar
> des weiteren könnte cesar, auch wieder eine veränderte form von caesar sein
> beides nicht erlaubt
> damit dürfte das erledigt sein
> ...




Das ist aber auch nen wenig Schwachsin.
Rein theoretisch könntest du dann JEDEN Namen der im Spiel verwendet wird auf irgendetwas beziehen bzw. angewandelt haben.

Hildegard könnte dann auch eine veränderte Form von Klaubusterbeerenstrauch sein.


----------



## bockert (6. März 2009)

naja das blizz hart durchgreift wage ich zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armory


----------



## badhcatha (6. März 2009)

Naja was soll ich sagen, nach fast zwei jahren kam bei meinen Bankchar die Namensänderung. 
Naja was solls, jetzt heisst sie bordercollie, mal schauen wann sich darüber jemand aufregt*kichert*Aber meine Spielchars haben alle rpkomforme Namen.
Was aber stimmt, den Namen den ich ändern müsste gab es noch 20mal auf anderen Servern und die waren höher wie lvl eins....


----------



## Muz (6. März 2009)

lol also wenn ich sowas hör bekomme ich aggressionen -.- nja mein freund hat sich ma vor ein paar wochen ein twink erstellt und der war ein dunkelhäutiger mensch und den nannte er Schokocrossie und kein Gm hat das gekratzt ... bis ein ticket geschrieben wurde xD


----------



## Der alte hase (6. März 2009)

is eig. doch egal wie ein char heißt hab auch schon die namen kotwürger und sacknase gehört und wenn interessierts? wie jmd seinen char nennt ... jeder soll spielen wie er will im rl sagt man auch nich zu jemanden : ey dann name is scheiße änder deinen namen ...


----------



## Ragmo (6. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> is eig. doch egal wie ein char heißt hab auch schon die namen kotwürger und sacknase gehört und wenn interessierts? wie jmd seinen char nennt ... jeder soll spielen wie er will im rl sagt man auch nich zu jemanden : ey dann name is scheiße änder deinen namen ...


das is nich umsonst ein FANTASY spiel... da sollte etwas FANTASIE schon in den köpfen vorhanden sein


----------



## smutje (6. März 2009)

Muz schrieb:


> ... ein twink erstellt und der war ein dunkelhäutiger mensch und den nannte er Schokocrossie ...



nicht angemessen, nicht lustig, nicht akzeptabel


----------



## Nania (6. März 2009)

Muz schrieb:


> lol also wenn ich sowas hör bekomme ich aggressionen -.- nja mein freund hat sich ma vor ein paar wochen ein twink erstellt und der war ein dunkelhäutiger mensch und den nannte er Schokocrossie und kein Gm hat das gekratzt ... bis ein ticket geschrieben wurde xD



Das hätte ich auch gemeldet. Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Wäre das mir als GM aufgefallen, hätte ich den Namen auch sofort umändern lassen.




Der schrieb:


> is eig. doch egal wie ein char heißt hab auch schon die namen kotwürger und sacknase gehört und wenn interessierts? wie jmd seinen char nennt ... jeder soll spielen wie er will im rl sagt man auch nich zu jemanden : ey dann name is scheiße änder deinen namen ...



Das zeigt mal wieder mangelndes Verständnis. Im normalen Leben würde niemand sein Kind "Kothaufen", "Heildose", "RoXXor" oder ähnlich nennen. 
Außerdem macht man mit halbwegs vernünftigen Namen immer einen besseren Eindruck


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> is eig. doch egal wie ein char heißt hab auch schon die namen kotwürger und sacknase gehört und wenn interessierts? wie jmd seinen char nennt ... jeder soll spielen wie er will im rl sagt man auch nich zu jemanden : ey dann name is scheiße änder deinen namen ...



Wenn du auf einem RP Server spielen hast du dich gefälligst auch an die Richtlinien zu halten... da gibt es keine Kompromisse... ich hab auch jeden beschissenen und dummen Namen aufn RP server gemeldet...


----------



## Shizo. (6. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> is eig. doch egal wie ein char heißt hab auch schon die namen kotwürger und sacknase gehört und wenn interessierts? wie jmd seinen char nennt ... jeder soll spielen wie er will im rl sagt man auch nich zu jemanden : ey dann name is scheiße änder deinen namen ...



Nennst du RL dein Kind wie in Muz's Beispiel wenns dunkelhäutig ist Schokocrossie?
Es gibt nun mal Richtlinien , an die muss man sich nunmal halten


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2009)

Ich finde die Namensänderungen seitens Blizzard notwendig und okay, vorallem auf RP-Servern.
Denn dort gibt es diese Regeln und man hat sich auch dran zu halten!

Bisher hatten meine Chars immer sinnvolle Namen, auch wenn ich über den Namen minutenlang gebrütet habe.
Ich finde Namen wie roXXor einfach nur sinnfrei und wenn ein Char von mir so hieße, hätt ich kein Bock den zu lvln, da ich wüsste,
dass mich keiner ernst nimmt^^


Der einzigste kreative Ausfall war ein Jäger, den ich Meinpetwars genannt habe, wollte halt nen Jäger anspielen und dann..nun, kam halt der Name.
Immerhin wars net auffm RP-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graif (12. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich spiele jetzt eseit 2 Wochen WoW
Hab heute auch so ne Mail bekommen, daß mein Char name gegen die Bestimmungen verstößt. 
Ich habe die Regeln jetzt x-mal durchgelesen und weiß nicht, warum dies so ist.
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen?

Betroffene® Charakter(e): Khaoszwerg


----------



## Bummrar (12. Juli 2009)

ich finds top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will meinen namen ändern da ich aber weder eine EC karte noch eine checkkarte hab, hab ich paar leute bestochen n ticket zu schreiben und zu fordern dass ich meinen nick ändern soll weil er sinnlos und bescheuert ist. bin gespannt obs wirkt x)


----------



## Graif (12. Juli 2009)

hilft mir jetzt auch gerade nicht weiter... kann denn jemand was verwerfliches an meinem namen sehen? bzw wohin kann ich mich wenden, weil ich ihn behalten will?


----------



## Wildfox (12. Juli 2009)

Einen Solchen Post gab es schon mal.
Finde imo leider nicht den Link.

Ich stimme zu das es Mega Schwachsin ist sich umzubenennen, und dan wieder auf den alten zurück darf.

Aber zb. Caesar in jeder Form = Person aus Politik und Geschichte = Verboten.

Und auf nem Rollenserver Megakiller = mega schwacher einfall.

Finde die Namens regel zimlich gut.

Nur eben um benennen müßen und dan zurück ist schwachsinn.


Ps. Wer Rechtschreib fehlerfindet, darf sie behalten


----------



## Hasal (12. Juli 2009)

Seitdem ich namen wie Tablelamp, Radiergummi und, das beste, Holybitch gelesen hab, frag ich mich nicht mehr, was die GMs manchmal an Namen aussetzen. Es gibt Änderungen die sind angebracht und einige die sind überflüssig. 
Ich selber frag mich nur noch, warum meine ausgedachten Namen trotzdem 100x im Armory vorhanden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor einiger zeit ein ticket an nen gm geschrieben, wegen eines char namens.
ein spieler nannte sich   cherrnobill

also   in anderer form   tschernobyl

Der gm gab mir recht das der name des avatars als anstößig zu betrachten ist, da der avatar in gedanken mit der atomkatastrope an selbigen ort in verbindung gebracht wird. Der avatar repräsentiert in gewisser weise das geschehene  leid und hatte somit nichts in wow zu suchen.
der spieler musste seinen charnamen ändern.

daraus schliesen wir 2 dinge

1. sind es nicht immer  die gms die auf die dumme idee kommen, sondern sicherlich desöfteren auch spieler die tickets schreiben das ihnen die namensgebung  anstößig erscheint.
2. ist die auslegung der  namensgebung sehr undeutlich,  aber genau von blizzard beabsichtigt.

anhand meines beispieles.
cherrnobyl erinnert ja, sehr an tschernobyl.    an sich ist das aber nichts als ein ortsname.

ein ortsname an sich ist schwerlich eine verletzung gegen die bestimmungen.
jedoch die zusammenhänge mit den namen machen eine menge aus

in tschernobyl, z.b. die atomkatastrophe

zu den genannten themen

roter bulle  wird mit red bull in verbindung gebracht.   würde sich der char red bull nenen währe das sogar gegen das gesetz. aus 2 gründen. 
1. hat man keine lizenz den markennamen zu nutzen.
2. würde es sich selbst mit lizenz um schleichwerbung handeln.

für mich ne eindeutige sache

zu cesar
wird mit caeser (imperator des römischen reiches) in verbindung gebracht.
bedenkt man welch grausame morde durch oder im auftrag von caesaren verbrochen wurden. so ist die namensgebung zweifelsfrei als gewaltverherrlichend zu bewerten.


man merkt. alles auslegungsache


----------



## Graif (12. Juli 2009)

und welche Geschichte fällt dir zu Khaoszwerg ein?


----------



## AerionD (12. Juli 2009)

Graif schrieb:


> und welche Geschichte fällt dir zu Khaoszwerg ein?



Da es laut Arsenal nur einen Khaoszwerg gibt, und den auf Der Mithrilorden,
unterstelle ich einfach mal dass du das bist.
Also denk mal ganz scharf über den Begriff "RP-Server" nach...


----------



## Atzepeng007 (12. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob jemand, der so etwas schreibt sich vorher die Namensgebungsbestimmungen jemals durchgelesen hat oO
> 
> Zu finden hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html
> 
> ...



dumm dumm dumm sry aber nochmal dumm.

es ist ein SPIEL und net i-nen rl.

warum sollte man keine spitznamen usw. benutzen dürfen????


----------



## Critical Pain (12. Juli 2009)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Namen?

Todesknight:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all

Death*rouge*: (*58* Treffer) (Schurke heißt eigentlich Rogue, weil Rouge heißt Schminke)
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all


----------



## Graif (12. Juli 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Da es laut Arsenal nur einen Khaoszwerg gibt, und den auf Der Mithrilorden,
> unterstelle ich einfach mal dass du das bist.
> Also denk mal ganz scharf über den Begriff "RP-Server" nach...



hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt. 
Allerdings hab ich null Plan von den Servern. Und es war so: Als ich das Spiel angefangen hab, hab ich mir nen Char erstellt und dann wurde ein Realm vorgeschlagen, den ich dann genommen hab.
Warum um alles in der Welt bekomm ich dann nen RP Realm vorgeschlagen?

Nächste Frage: Wo kann ich jetzt meinen Char Name ändern?


----------



## lilithb (12. Juli 2009)

Critical schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Namen?
> 
> Death*rouge*: (*58* Treffer) (Schurke heißt eigentlich Rogue, weil Rouge heißt Schminke)
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all



todesschminke is doch ein geiler name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (12. Juli 2009)

Man sollte sich doch mal die Frage stellen wieso auf vielen RP Server RP eigentlich tot ist? Viele die mit RP nichts anfangen können und sich trotzdem Tag täglich auf solch einem Server einloggen lachen doch andere wegen ihres "merkwürdigen Schreibstils" einfach nur aus. "Geil RL Noob, schreib nich so dumm", sowas zum Beispiel. 


RP findet eigentlich nur noch im verborgenen statt weil es einfach zu viele Spinner gibt die nicht schauen auf was für einem Server sie sich ihren Char eigentlich erstellen und dann mit den Regeln nichts anfangen können, bzw. mit einer RP Sprache....

Wer zu blöd ist sich einen Namen nach RP Regeln zu erstellen soll halt keinen RP Server auswählen, wer es trotzdem gemacht hat und nun plötzlich mit den Regeln ein Problem hat muss sie entweder schlucken oder den Server einfach wechseln, aus Punkt.


----------



## Maxugon (12. Juli 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> Die Namensverbote bezüglich Sex , Religion und so weiter sehe ich ja voll ein !
> 
> Aber ich frage mich ob Du Dir mal die Namen auf den "RP-Servern" durchgelesen hast ? Wenn ich jeden Namen verbiete der nicht den von Dir geposteten Regeln entspricht dann muß ich 99% umbenennen ! Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen dort wird normal gesprochen und die Leute haben normale Namen und nichts mit mittelalterlichem Gerede und Namensgebung !
> 
> ...


Baggygirl wird nicht geduldet! BASTA! >.< Die Leute verstehen es nicht , ich hätte auch nicht wirklich sonderlich Lust mit den Namen "Baggygirl" rumzulaufen. Das stempelt mich doch als Irrer.


----------



## Maxugon (12. Juli 2009)

Gaylord
Fotz
Furz
Das zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malagana (12. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte einen Char (Mage weiblich) Püppchen genannt, weil *RP on* Vater seine jüngste Tochter immer Püppchen gerufen hat und bald alle Püppchen sagten *RP off* 
Musste umbenennen trotz RP Erklärung


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Char (Mage weiblich) Püppchen genannt, weil *RP on* Vater seine jüngste Tochter immer Püppchen gerufen hat und bald alle Püppchen sagten *RP off*
> Musste umbenennen trotz RP Erklärung



Klar der Name ist eine sexuelle Anspielung, genau wie der Name "Baggygirl" des TEs....Namensänderungen hierbei vollkommen verständlich, gegen lustige hat scheinbar jeder was, aber Namen wie "Doll" oder "Püppchen" oder "Sexygirl" scheinen vollkommen in Ordnung zu sein...verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Thí (12. Juli 2009)

Ist doch wohl völlig egal welchen Namen andere tragen, mir geht das persönlich an der Rille vorbei wie andere Chars heissen Oo.
Das ist so typisch deutsch, sich über alles und jeden das/der aus der Reihe tanzt aufzuregen. Erleidet ihr Ingame einen persönlichen Nachteil dadurch, wenn ein Spieler einen "eures erachtens nach" (was eh total wayne ist), bekloptten Namen hat? Nein! Also weggucken, sich seinen Teil "denken" (mehr auch nicht) und weiter gehen.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2009)

> Im übrigen habe ich einige der UR-Rollenspiele gespielt als die meisten hier noch gar nicht gelebt haben zb "The Bards Tale" auf dem C 64 und da muß ich Euch allen sagen dort wird normal gesprochen und die Leute haben normale Namen und nichts mit mittelalterlichem Gerede und Namensgebung !



Dann mach mir doch bitte nen Screenshot von einem NPC in Bards Tale oder welchem RPG auch immer, der Baggygirl oder shâd0wrôùge heißt.

Btw, wechsel bitte deinen Server. Die RPler auf deinem Server tun mir Leid.




> Nächste Frage: Wo kann ich jetzt meinen Char Name ändern?



Entweder du musst ihn ändern weils ein GM sagt, oder du machst es in der Accountverwaltung. So teuer ist es auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MACerle (12. Juli 2009)

Manche Namen gehören schon Verboten!!

Wenn ich Namen lese wie Neonaz!!!!!  (hoffe jeder weiß was nach dem z kommt) 
Frage ich mich was für Leute hinter dem Computer sitzen die sich so was einfallen lassen.
Man sollte lieber solche Leute sperren.

Hatte mal einen besonderen Fall:

Ich war zu Anfang Bc Zeit Bollwerk und der Healer healte manchmal nicht. 
Als wir ihn danach fragten wiso er nicht heale. Antwortete er uns das er grad ein Problem mit einem GM habe wegen Charumbenennung da sein Name
angeblich zu SCHWEDISCH klinge.....hieß Björn oda so mit ein paar veränderten Zeichen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (12. Juli 2009)

MACerle schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hatte mal einen besonderen Fall:
> 
> ...



Also DAS ist dann wohl doch übertrieben. Warum sollte man jemanden verbieten sich einen schwedischen Namen zu geben, solange es ein echter Name ist? Und das Björn ein echter name ist, kann man wohl nicht bezweifeln. Ich selbst habe nur einmal eine Zwangsumbenneung erlebt, war auf dem Realm Blackrock, da hatte sich jemand irgendetwas mit Urin gennant (weiß den genauen Namen nicht mehr, ist schon etwas länger her). Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist folgendes: Wie kann ein Draenei mit dem Namen jsdlkgakjsdgla auf level 80 leveln ohne je so eine Anfrage bekommen zu haben??


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Draenei mit dem Namen jsdlkgakjsdgla auf level 80 leveln ohne je so eine Anfrage bekommen zu haben??



Weil man bis lvl 80 großteils alleine ist und je nach Server auf 80 kommt ohne wirklich jemanden über den Weg zu laufen (außer in Städten), manchen Leute wird es egal sein, wenn derjenige dann grade solchen Leuten über den Weg lauft ist es durchaus nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, also wenn man gemeldet wird kann es sein das man bei bestimmten Namen wechseln muss. Bei uns hieß ein Twink Raubmord und hat lange so gespielt, tja eines Tages hat ihn wohl Jemand gemeldet und er musste sich umbennen mit diesem Char. Anderer Name im Bekanntenkreis war Weedlord auch dieser musste sich umbenennen


----------



## Gierdre (15. Juli 2009)

Critical schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Namen?
> 
> Death*rouge*: (*58* Treffer) (Schurke heißt eigentlich Rogue, weil Rouge heißt Schminke)
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all



Nur mal so zur Info: "Rouge" kommt aus dem Französischen und heißt: "Rot".

Damit ergibt der Name noch immer nicht viel Sinn, aber erklärt, warum die Schminke so heißt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

magicschmied schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit häufen sich auf unserem Server Zwangsumbennungen von Chars bei uns in der Gilde hat es ettliche erwischt ! Einige durften dann nach ein paar Tagen doch wieder Ihren alten Namen benutzen ! Also was soll der Unfug ? Bei Namen wie Roter Bulle ist es schon schwachsinnig wahrscheinlich wegen RED BULL denke ich , aber bei Cesar fällt mir nichts mehr ein , vor allem wird kein vernünftiger Grund genannt ! Du willst Deinen Char laden und es kommt ein Fenster in dem Du einen neuen Namen eingeben mußt wenn du weiterspielen willst , keine Erklärung nichts ! Ich finde dieser Unfug sollte langsam aufhören die Zeit könnte in besseren Service investiert werden immerhin dauert es mittlerweile schon Tage bis mal ein GM antwortet !
> Also wie ist es bei Euch auf dem Server und was sagt Ihr dazu ?
> 
> Achso bevor jemand fragt mein Char hieß Baggygirl und bevor wer rumnörgelt von wegen "Das ist aber kein RP Name" dann nennt mir mal die Regeln für einen RP Namen ! ^^




bei solchen kiddy namen sollte direkt ein ban ausgesprochen werden oder noch besser direkt vom server verweisen. wenn dir die rp regeln nich passen verlasse den server einfach und gut ist ....


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Juli 2009)

Tatsächlich so passiert:
Ein Freund von mir hat nen Schurken namens "Hemd". Dieser musste umbenannt werden, weil er nicht RP Konform sei. Am Tage des Umbenennens läuft mir im BG ein Hunter namens "Veltins" über den Weg.

Der angesprochene GM meinte jedoch: "Veltins ist absolut RP-Regel Konform!"

Sachen gibts^^

Der Schurke heisst heute übrigens "Camisa", was das spanische Wort für Hemd ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Big LoL @ Blizzard


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Tatsächlich so passiert:
> Ein Freund von mir hat nen Schurken namens "Hemd". Dieser musste umbenannt werden, weil er nicht RP Konform sei. Am Tage des Umbenennens läuft mir im BG ein Hunter namens "Veltins" über den Weg.
> 
> Der angesprochene GM meinte jedoch: "Veltins ist absolut RP-Regel Konform!"
> ...



dir ist schon klar das im bg nicht nur spieler von einem rp-server sind?


----------



## Langmar (15. Juli 2009)

Fantasy Namen  <--

Viel Spass!


mfG Langmar


----------



## Potenzus (15. Juli 2009)

also ich hatte das gestern erst ... da fiel jemanden nach 2 jahren ein der müsse meinen armen Potenzus melden(na gut RP-server, aber so schlimm finde ich das nich nichma für nen rp-server), da hab ich nen gm angeschrieben und gefragt warum ich jetz nen neuen namen brauch. Nach einiger zeit schreibt er mir er wüsste auch nich warum und hat mir meinen alten namen wieder gegeben.
Also scheints so das die direkt die gemeldeten namen sperren und nich erst gucken


----------



## Diadem (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist schon so eine Sache mit den Namen. Der erste Char den ich auf dem RP Server Silberne Hand erstellt habe hatte den Namen Peregrin, ich schnalle bis heute nicht warum ich diesen Namen nicht behalten durfte. Was ich in den Jahren seit WoW Start dann so alles an Namen sehen musste..........Ich habe dann den Server gewechselt und andere Namen gewählt und hatte nie wieder Probleme, mit Peregrin unter anderem Namen weiter zu spielen hatte für mich keinen Reiz mehr. Trotzdem finde ich eine grundsätzliche Kontrolle von Namen sinnvoll und angebracht,


Grüße

Diadem


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Ich musste meinen Twink mit dem Namen Blutspender auch umbenennen... warum auch immer. *g


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

realten schrieb:


> An "Roter Bulle" oder "Cesar" kann ich allerdings auch nix anstößiges finden. Wenn sich GMs mit so ner Kacke befassen verstehe ich dass man 1,5 Tage auf eine Antwort wartet.


Wenn, er, wie er sagte, auf einem RP-Server spielt
(zu Schließen aus der Frage wie die Namensbestimmungen wären),
dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich,
1. Überhaupt solche Namen zu wählen.
2. Zu fragen, wieso er seine Charaktere umbenennen soll.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Wenn, er, wie er sagte, auf einem RP-Server spielt
> (zu Schließen aus der Frage wie die Namensbestimmungen wären),
> dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich,
> 1. Überhaupt solche Namen zu wählen.
> 2. Zu fragen, wieso er seine Charaktere umbenennen soll.




Seine Namen sind immerhin besser wie die Namen mit Sonderzeichen denn das gehört wirklich verboten!


----------



## Starkwurst (15. Juli 2009)

Namensregelungen sind prinzipiell gut bei Fantasy-Rollenspielen, aber bei WoW definitiv Schwachsinn, weil Blizzard sowiso schon alle Rollenspielaspekte kaputt macht, ich meine wer erlaubt munter zwischen 2 - storytechnisch gegnerisch- fraktionen hin und herzuwechseln muss sich nicht grade über doofe Namen aufregen, zum die GM´s wirklich wichtigeres zu tun haben sollten als die Namen zu kontrollieren...
achja und: Namen sind Schall und Rauch


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Diadem schrieb:


> Der erste Char den ich auf dem *RP* Server Silberne Hand erstellt habe hatte den Namen Peregrin, ich schnalle bis heute nicht warum ich diesen Namen nicht behalten durfte.


Zur Info:
http://www.herr-der-ringe-film.de/v2/de/da.../peregrin-1.php
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Zeltas (15. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Seine Namen sind immerhin besser wie die Namen mit Sonderzeichen denn das gehört wirklich verboten!



Mein Twink heißt auch Zêltas, weil jeder sofort wissen soll wer dahinter steckt.


BTT: Ich find das völlig in Ordnugn das der TE seinen Namen ändern musste, weil es aufm RP-Server halt solche Regeln gibt. Wenn einem das nicht gefällt wechsel aufn NON-RP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. Juli 2009)

Jo, kA was mit Blizzard los ist, unser MT1, der nun 4 Jahre lang Athas hieß wurde am letzte Raidtag einfach gesperrt und erst heute konnte er sich wieder einloggen und musste seinen Namen ändern.
Vor 5 Monaten musste ein Krieger namens Zinnsoldat sich umbennen, vor nem Jahr jemand namens Deadlyshadow.

Ich verstehs echt nicht, wenn auf einem RP Server jemand z. B. Britneyspears heißt oder sowas isses ja ok, aber immo muss echt jeder 2. sein Namen ändern -.-Ich glaub Blizzard WILL echt seine Kunden verlieren.

Ps: Sonderzeichen gehören verboten? Was redest du bitte? Meine Druidin heißt Narîus, NARIUS war schon vergeben an nem inaktiven Lvl 3er, SUPER! Annabelle war schon vergeben, darum musste ich eine Schurkin von mir Annabèlle nennen... UHH wie schlimm bitte sperr mich dafür okay C0deX mit ner Null und nem goßen X im Namen....-.-

PPs: Und nur, weil z.B. in einer Serie, die nur im Irak ausgstrahlt wird eine Nebenrolle, die einmal drin vorkommt z.B. jetzt Narîus heißt, muss ich meinen Namen ändern? Peregrin z.B. sagt mir gar nichts und nur weil Pippin mit dem Vornamen so heißt(was denk ich mal nichtmal 1% der WoWler wissen) musste er sich umbenennen? Wenns danach ginge müssten 98% der Spieler sich umbennen.. nur in was bitteschön wenn alles verboten ist? -.-


----------

